# 2019 UK Halloween (all welcome to comment/jump in)



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

See - I can keep a New Years Resolution. 

I was determined not to just keep thinking about starting this thread for 2019 - so I've done it on Jan 1st!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy New Year Dandy Brit (and to all haunters out there)! May I take pleasure in being the 2nd poster!
Already got my planning head on and started learning Arduino stuff (I've got passed the flashing LED  ).
Looking into animating some of my props eventually, like a creepy doll, talking skull and animating a spider etc (yes EPD, I'm on my way and have just received some stuff from Banggood which took less than 2 weeks!!).
I'll post some links to some YouTube vids that show what I'm on about - so cool, I hope I can manage to do some!

One other thing, my girlfriend wants to do a creepy pram (with maybe my creep doll, or maybe the zombie baby prop?) but struggling to find an old fashioned pram that's cheap and within reasonable distance, if anyone knows of one please let me know, cheers!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Old-fashioned prams are hard to get Dave - I've been looking for a couple of years now. 

Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone!
We’ve moved house again but finally settled so no more moving boxes! 

Moved in two weeks before Christmas and managed to throw this together (see pic but still not happy with it ?) but looking forward to having a full three story house to decorate this Halloween! 
Plus going to Florida with the family in September so hoping to bring back some goodies! ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^You "managed to throw this together"? 

It looks brilliant for such short notice. The new neighbours must have been jealous.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks! Yeah that’s only
About half of the Christmas stuff! Need to properly plan it this year! Most of the new neighbours had a few wee lights round the window but within a few days most had outdoor things so hoping it’ll be the same with Halloween! 

This was the final Halloween display last year with limited wall space and mostly based on ground decorations so hoping to build up this year! Any ideas or suggestions welcome! Will have all the same decor apart from my giant witch figure as someone stole the mannequin along with the costume! ?
Already thinking of putting the giant spider web from the 1st floor window and getting a large inflatable spider for it but other than that I’m stumped! Anyone know where I can buy more silhouette rope light shapes reasonably priced?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Belated HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my Halloween forum friends , hope all are well and starting the new year happy and prosperous ..... soon be HALLOWEEN !!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you pacman.....and a Happy New Year to you from the states.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

SpookyScotland - I missed the bit about someone nicking your witch figure. I hope they get a year of bad luck this year because of that.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Lets hope the witch took a curse with her SpookyScotland , Karma works in strange ways .......


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

By the way ScareyCarrie did you find any M.R. James stories that you liked ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I liked "The Malice of Inanimate Objects". There are many more that I will listen to. Thanks again for opening my eyes to the Ghost Stories of M.R. James.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats cool , your welcome ScaryCarrie , he,s not to everyone's taste but i still have him as my favorite ghost story author by far , i will try to find other links for you .


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

pacman - I most definitely plan on buying his books (if they are still available). I do love to read a good ghost story at night while drinking a cup of tea. Thank you for looking for other links for me. Appreciate it.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s my pleasure ScaryCarrie we all share a love of horror and a good ghost story here so its great to find new old material lol , you dont necessarily have to buy M.R. James works i listen to many on free podcasts on iTunes , if you want some links to podcasts i post some for you , same for any U.K. members who may not get time to read them but may be able to listen driving to work or whilst doing household chores etc , if not here,s a direst link to the complete ghost stories from amazon in the states for you in hardback i am sure if you want the cheaper one in paperback they will stock that also .

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Gho...TF8&qid=1548282891&sr=8-1&keywords=m.r.+james


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

For anyone who likes a ghost story with a twist this is an audio version of a story by R. Chetwyn Hayes and is a personal favorite of mine , its worth a listen , 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAwVeJQX_3Q

and this is an excellent series made by the BBC called the price of fear , these are great to listen to and very well dra\matised , these may be up your street as well ScaryCarrie , try a couple .

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL76MoB89vfkk0Mic2r2ntviYReKX8E6Fn


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

pacman - Thank you so much. I will check it out.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey everyone! Hope your new years are all off to a good start!! My Dry January lasted 4 days, I got to the front door of the gym, twice and I've still not painted the hallway.... so my new years resolutions are doing brilliantly!!! hahaha!!!  

Great to see the thread back up and running! Has anyone got themes in mind yet.... or is it just me?!?!   

DaveF, re old pram setup, Would this work for you? http://www.madhattersjokeshop.com/h...-zombie-baby-in-victorian-cot-ex-display.html

Ive seen it in the flesh, really effective & creepy looking, pretty sure size & weight wise it would fit into DPD or TNT's pickup sizes, so you could possibly arrange courier yourself & with the shop? Unless you fancy a trek down to the wild west!! 

Here it is when I visited :


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats pretty good EPD , if its not quite what your after DaveF couldn't you modify it a bit yourself to suit your dream or should i say nightmare version of oldie worldy pram ? if not just add a basic chassis and disguise it and make it look old or Victorian , send me some pictures of what your after DaveF and i see if i can think of modding it and send you any ideas etc , it could be a great little modification job on these cold nights m8 ? and your welcome ScaryCarrie .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I have one of those old fashioned wicker type linen baskets in the bathroom - when it eventually goes to the wall I have it earmarked to make the body of an old type pram (somehow - not sure of how yet).


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE THE BEGINNING OF SOMETHING EVIL ...... lol yeah sounds like an ideal starting point for a creepy halloween prop .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
many thanks for your posts and suggestions!
We've got a reproduction dolls pram! There seems to be a few of these reproduction types around on Ebay from around £15 upwards to silly prices!, and we were hanging on for one within a reasonable distance, anyway we've bought one and are picking it up this weekend, here's a photo.








Also to go in it I originally was thinking of a zombie baby like these, or like EPD's photo?






or








But as I've said before I'm now playing with Arduino stuff and I hope to animate a kids doll, I'm currently experimenting with one at the mo but just to get it's head to slowly turn one way then the other. If that work ok then maybe get it to be motion triggered etc (or an arm moving, or and sound!! OH the possibilities are endless . . . . calm down!!)   
.
These are some of the links I'm posting as ideas as I promised before, mine won't be anything like as complicated but you get the idea!!
https://youtu.be/Y9qatwiUJpk

or (ignore his rantings but the doll is quite good for a small cindy type)
https://youtu.be/TivhJfNab_Y

Also looking into getting a skull to talk like this (there's better ones but this is short!):
https://youtu.be/jsKBcH7xZBg

Now the studying continues!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice score on that one Dave.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

?.......


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

LOVE THE PRAM Daveferatu no modding needed there , and i have seen those creepy dolls , not sure of the size , i did think of animating a doll i was going to use and old oscillating fan for a similar head movement to what you are after , the motor and basic movement is already there just need to fit a dolls head where the fan would be attached , but then i reckon this idea has already crossed your mind , post photos and even better still small tutorial if you get time i am sure we all look forward to your despicable doll !!!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

That pram looks brilliant DaveF! First thing I thought of is... I wonder how Pacman would mod that....!! haahaha!  


Ive got this guy and I LOVE him!! He was an ebay cheapie, £10 all in i think and decent thick heavy foam, I'm thinking this year he may acquire some slow fading eyes.... easy enough to burrow through this head & run some LED's through with this kit (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewC4K0pemSE), then cut some smoked plastic & put over them for a decent glowing eyes effect.

However, I digress... There's a Crawling baby prop all over ebay (https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-...437659?hash=item1cb5475e9b:g:KbUAAOSw~yNbaUSH) , he might be worth a punt... mod it to keep him sat up, the motion trigger activates the moving arms, so maybe a nice scarejump for passing people


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EPD if the pram was mine i would be more than happy with it as it is , a great buy Daveferatu , and what a bargain EPD the little fella looks very happy .... that's cos halloween soon be here lol


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
just thought I'd pop in with a quick update on my Haunted Doll controlled by Arduino, she's got a servo with the head mounted on and a servo on her right arm.
Just imagine a blood splattered knife in her hand, maybe stabbing her own leg?
I'm now trying to get the eyes (already removed - looks creepy without them! ) to slowly open and I'm putting 2 red leds in so she'll slowly open her eyes, then they glow red, then the actions start as seen here.
Also got her triggering with a sensor so any nearby movement sets her off!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah it looks sick Dave as the kids say lol , as i posted on your video on youtube m8 i cannot wait to see your final creation ...... ITS ALIVE ITS ALIVE !!!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice smooth movement there Dave.

No wonder she's cranky - a bad hair day like that will upset any girl. Looks a bit like mine does when I first get up.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Woooooah you guys and gals don't hang around getting the new UK thread started..lol.

I thought last year was going to be my last but at the last minute well the 24th I thought come on pull yourself together you'll only regret not setting something up after Halloween has passed.

And to be fair looking back at some old photos of last year it doesn't look too rushed.

I bought so many cheap bits for props and lighting speakers etc but I never got around to using any of them, so hopefully this year will be different. I've still got a few projects in the house to finish off, and a few large ones in the garden. But I'm crossing my fingers I'll be able to drop onto some new projects through the year.

I am having a bit of a revamp this year and changing things around a bit and making a few interactive props for the younger TOTs.

I'll have to keep dropping in, to see what's been going on in here.I'm already watching Halloween bits on youtube to get my juices flowing once again.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
thanks for the kind words everyone!
Dandy Brit, I originally used cheap plastic servos at first but the head one was a bit jerky (probably due more to the weight) so I've swapped the neck one for a metal geared one and that is much smoother, I just used the cheap ones for the arm and eyes now.
scarybella, don't give up! I gave our party a miss last year for the first time in some 13 years due to redecorating etc and just did a display outside, but boy did I have bad withdrawl symptoms!
So I don't care, our party is back on this year for definite, that's why I'm mad keen on doing some ideas and some stuff I've longed to do but never got round to doing, cauldron creep for one - no doubt I'll not do it all!! 

I'm on a bit of a roll now, the last vid of my doll I did a few weeks back but this week I've been working on the eyes with a bit of a proof of concept. but it's turned out great - took me 2 different goes for the mechanism but this one now works good as shown below. Just got to wire it up proper now and start putting the different bits together and test as I go along.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Those dolls eyes look great. I need to get my head around getting some prop controllers and understanding all the software,PicoBoo, Raspberry Pi etc...

I will have to have a look at investing in some similar bits.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers Scarybella,
we're off on our jollys tomorrow so done nothing since but I've got some Arduino books to read on the beach/terrace to get some ideas and how to's (the geek in me never switches off! ).
I know there's a ton of stuff out there particuarly the US with people making dedicated prop controllers (eg PicoBoo like you said), so good luck with whatever you go for!


----------



## Lord_kobel (Oct 4, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience buying epoxy resin off ebay? Just wondering why one gallon of the stuff from china is £3 and from somewhere else is about £20. Is it just really crap or will I get hit with inport duties or anything like that? Working on a costume for a steampunk festival at the mo.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

https://cdn.bmstores.co.uk/images/hpcProductImage/imgFull/276364-Wooden-Wagon-Wheel-.jpg

If anyone in the UK is looking for wagon wheels (for a hearse or something similar) then have a look at this link - if it has worked.

You could not have them as load bearing wheels or wheels that turned, but for a static piece that was self-supporting they might do the trick.


They are at B and M stores and are £9.99 each.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello UK Halloween friends...Hows everyone today?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Not bad - wishing the weather was as good as last weekend though!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

DandyBrit said:


> Not bad - wishing the weather was as good as last weekend though!!



Yeah sure is a change in the weather for the next few days.....Rain forecast for the weekend ahead


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love those wagon wheels Dandy brit.. good find!!


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Afternoon all!
So thoughts have started to turn to this years display. Was trying to figure out how I could weather proof my projector to use it on the front of the house when I seen this on the bay of e ? Put an offer on it and got it for just over £30 so even if it’s not to great I figure I could still use the outdoor casing for my own projector. Anyone any experience with this one?

Was also looking for some zombie babies similar to what was pictured above and found some cheap-ish Chinese copies for around £20 each so might give them a try too ?

How’s everyone else’s plans coming along for this year?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

?.......


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes great finds , and as we know the weather is one thing WE CANNOT rely on is this country so that projector cover if it works out for your projector could be the buy of the year for you SpookyScotland , as for the zombie babies you may have to gamble on the quality especially from china , i did find from experience photos of items especially from china does not always meet my expectations so i hope they are what you are after and i second your question Batley HOW THE HELL IS EVERYONE !!!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Aye-up peeps!!

Glad to see people thinking about that time of the year.

Been a bit quite on that front myself - lost my gran last month and had the funeral on Monday of this week so not feeling the vibe at the moment. Need to get my head back in the game somehow.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss DandyBrit , it all puts things in perspective when life then deals you a blow when you dont expect it , i hope you are in better times soon .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers Pacman - you're quite right. Take it one day at a time is the way to do it. 

She was 100 years old, and had had a stroke in January. I think she was just worn out and had had enough of this life.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
Ditto from me DandyBrit, sincere condolences to you and your family.
We all have fun at Halloween but reality is so much scarier and pertinent, the Grim Reaper always has the last word.
As Pacman said hope better times come soon and your sorrow eases.

On a lighter note when you posted your link about the replica wagon wheels I thought I bet Pacman would do something great with them! (No pressure Pacman!)

I hope the zombie baby's turn out to be ok Spooky Scotland, you normally get what you pay for but I hope they are acceptable - please post photos when you get them! 
On my side I've got the doll together and all working fine and with a PIR sensor to trigger it but struggling to add sound so may give that a miss.
Also started working on the talking skull (off a poseable skelly), got the jaw working (simple open and close test also with a motor in the neck to turn the head a bit) but still to do the sound triggering. All this is based on the "jawduino" idea - Google or YouTube for examples.
Will hopefully post a couple of vids when I'm back home (away on work this week).


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I know when my nan died at 93 the vicar said at the funeral how she had such a long and rewarding life , it does not matter how old they are you want them to go on forever , what is it about that generation the trials and tribulations they went through yet they seemed so blooming tough ?? and the things they saw ??? one day at a time m8 , definitely .
Daveferatu sincerely cannot wait for video update on the doll , as for the talking side again our cousins in the states have so much more electronics available to them than we do over here but dont give up , persevere cos you are on the verge of a great prop ..... ITS ALIVE ITS ALIVE !!!!! 
as for the wheels yes so much potential again as said previous ideal for home made old school hearse , or bring out the dead cart ..... now the old Pacman is kicking in even though i dont display anymore lol.
I been building bench seating out of old pallet wood and tidying up my garden mostly last few weeks and also decided to turn my western theme bar into 2 theme bar , its now western and PROHIBITION era/PEAKY BLINDERS era bar depending on which one my daughters prefer , at the mo youngest daughters birthday on 15th this month so weather permitting she wants 1920s, 1930s era bar , so sourcing stuff posters etc for that theme will post few pics this weekend for update.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey everyone. And so its July already, new product news should trickle out next month, though I did read The Range had a preview pictures up on social media for 24 hours showcasing a couple of new props amongst the usual items *Source*: 




I hope both Argos and Costco follow-up with a good selection of props, hopefully new ones and most importantly, decent sale prices lol. I hope the Costco spider returns, I regret not buying one now

I bought my first purchase in preparation... tinned pumpkin. I haven't come across that before in stores in my area, £1 @ Sainsbury's (American section, world food aisle)

I'm eyeing up a candy floss machine yet again but I doubt the £200 machines yield much, I imagine a cotton ball size amount of fluff in a minute lol. It would definitely help with the annual shrink-flation and price increases of Trick or Treaters sweets.

EDIT: Ah what the heck, I have order one.

Anyone else have hopes for the world of retail?
And if you have a plan, how's it going?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Our Sainsburys branch in Wakefield had some led candle floor lanterns reduced - they are like a vertical strip metal cage with the candle inside on the bottom. Still not cheap but could do something with these for lighting a path maybe? Will see if I can find a pic to post on here.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I really hope we do get some new props through!
I'm hoping for some of the farm themed goodies, like scarecrows and such. 

How's everyone's planning going for this year?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

A scarecrow prop would be great, especially the ones they have in the states. I do like genreal Autumn hone decor items but usually such items only exist here in TK Maxx.

Supposedly there's an ASDA preview, featuring a lifesize skeleton butler 




I'm looking forward to Costco prop news most of all.

Creative effort ? from Cadbury this year, mini easter eggs in Halloween packaging. 









I hope you guys are well!


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

Hope it's okay to post this in the thread, please let me know if not!

Does anyone know of any cool Halloween events happening in the UK this year?
For years we threw our own parties, but these days all my friends have got kids and aren't as interested in having house parties, so I've been trying to find interesting parties to attend, instead of hosting.

I like to look for something really special with cool themeing and entertainment rather than just a dancing/clubbing vibe. If there is music, would vastly prefer alternative or rock.
For example...

In 2017 we went to a Frankenstein themed party held by a SFX makeup school - the organisers performed 'medical procedures' on guests (make up applications) and spent the whole night making up an actor as Frankenstein's monster and at midnight he came to life in a very dramatic show. GREAT party, but seems to have been a one-off thing.

Last year we went to the Bat's Ball in Bristol which was officially a goth event rather than Halloween, but was held in a Victorian Cemetery, the theme was Victorian Mourning and as well as music and a bar, there was a tour of the cemetery, tin-type style photography, a market place and a talk on Victorian mourning customs - this was _awesome _but unfortunately tickets have already sold out for this year


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm unable to help but welcome to this years thread, zerocharisma!

I was reading the Costco thread https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/costco-2019.204992/ and there's a new witch prop https://www.costco.com/6'-Animated-Witch-With-Lights-%26-Sound.product.100476949.html and with it being available in both the US and Australia its most likely it will be released here. It seems the large pumpkin is back as well with a slightly different shape? I hope the spider returns.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello everyone. Just had a quick flick through the thread. 

With the old looking pram and the aninated baby, I would be tempted to set the pram up to rock backwards and forwards- easy to do could use fan to power it- which would make it even creepier.

I havent seen anything in the shops yet, but will be looking out for things.

Cheers


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hobbycraft UK have some more/new Halloween related crafts items online now.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Argh, trying to add photo but I managed to delete my post. I will write it again tomorrow :/ summary:

Tree prop
Witch video on Costco US page
Stone effect spray paint in Aldi


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

If your kids are into crafts, lots of Halloween Clearance at www.bakerross.co.uk


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Spookie pookie said:


> If your kids are into crafts, lots of Halloween Clearance at www.bakerross.co.uk


Also lots of treats for TOT


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

It's quiet here, how's your planning coming along?

Also quiet in the world of retail but unfortunately, I imagine their priorities are planning for the B word.

I'm still unsure about the candy floss machine, I cancelled the order as it was an impulse buy. My concerns are: Waste, I can't see parents giving it to their child unless its made in front of them, which x200 minimum will be very time consuming.

@Spookie pookie, Thanks for the link, I purchased some bits for October half term.


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

Impatiently waiting for stock to start coming into the shops! I'm heading out to TK Maxx this evening - they have starting putting stuff out in August the last couple of years so I've been checking every few days since the 1st! Will report back if they have anything.
We're looking to do the 'skeletons climbing up the house' thing this year -
(https://www.instructables.com/id/Skeletons-Climbing-your-Houses-Walls/) - with the skellies painted with luminous paint and lit with blacklights so they glow in the dark.
I bought a glue gun over the weekend...and that's as far as we are at with that!

What are everyone else' plans for this year?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I want to check out TK as well - they didn't put stuff out early last year.

I won't get to do anything for work for Halloween this year - they have cancelled both the big summer and the Halloween events (due to low staff numbers - we have someone off on maternity leave now). Don't know if I will be allowed to decorate the centre like I usually do due to the new café management being a set of miserable mundanes/muggles. Now that the café is opening through into the visitor centre after the refurb they seem have a lot of say over what goes on in our side.


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

DandyBrit said:


> I want to check out TK as well - they didn't put stuff out early last year.
> 
> I won't get to do anything for work for Halloween this year - they have cancelled both the big summer and the Halloween events (due to low staff numbers - we have someone off on maternity leave now). Don't know if I will be allowed to decorate the centre like I usually do due to the new café management being a set of miserable mundanes/muggles. Now that the café is opening through into the visitor centre after the refurb they seem have a lot of say over what goes on in our side.


Where is it that you work @DandyBrit? If you can say - I know some employers are funny about posting details online!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I work in the visitor centre at Anglers Country Park near Wakefield. I rather doubt that anyone from Wakefield Council (my employer) would even know that this forum existed.
I've been working for the Countryside Service bit of Wakefield Council in one capacity or another since 2000, apart from a 12 month stint working for Barnsley Council.


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

DandyBrit said:


> I work in the visitor centre at Anglers Country Park near Wakefield. I rather doubt that anyone from Wakefield Council (my employer) would even know that this forum existed.
> I've been working for the Countryside Service bit of Wakefield Council in one capacity or another since 2000, apart from a 12 month stint working for Barnsley Council.


Oh cool! My mum's side of the family is from Bradford. I have cousins in Wakefield and one of my favourite bands are from there too (the cribs).
That's a shame they're not keen on decorating your centre this year, hopefully you can bring them around on the idea. Especially if it's over half term!


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

Well, it was slim pickins at TK Maxx, but officially got my first Halloween item (tea towels...exciting...but those Jack o Lanterns are pretty damn cute!)
They also had lots of pumpkin scented candles. Those are usually the first things on the shelves I've noticed. Went for these two because I thought the jars will give a nice cozy glow.
I talked to the girl on the till and she said they were late on getting Halloween stuff in last year, but won't be this year - it's already started coming in, but won't start to be put out for a couple of weeks... looks like it will be replace the back to school stuff in our store.
_














_


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

zerocharisma said:


> Oh cool! My mum's side of the family is from Bradford. I have cousins in Wakefield and one of my favourite bands are from there too (the cribs).
> That's a shame they're not keen on decorating your centre this year, hopefully you can bring them around on the idea. Especially if it's over half term!


Check out a band called "Skinny Living" - they are from Wakey as well. Also a young lady called Loz Campbell.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Stuff is starting to appear on TK Maxx's website as well now...






Search halloween - TK Maxx


Search results for halloween on TK Maxx




www.tkmaxx.com


----------



## Candice G (Jul 29, 2019)

My TK Maxx was very disappointing with the amount I'm seeing pop up on instagram...! I know its early, but its nice have a few paydays before Halloween month... Homesense on the other hand was much better. Although just the regular glass pumpkins that seem to emerge from the shadows every year haha...! ?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

@zerocharisma I've always loved that idea, good idea with the paint and light. Nice mini haul, love the candles.

Sorry to hear that @DandyBrit, sucks for everyone. I know it's not the same but do you decorate at home?

@Candice G My local stores never seems to have what's posted on social media, even discount stores. It a one of the many towns Halloween forgets, so it seems lol. Im happy you had more luck in Homesense.

Thank you @Silver Spike, happy to see you posting in this thread!

Lidl have 4 way/10 meter extensions for £11.99, I'm sure the one I bought is for outdoor use as the plugs have covers and there is a raincloud on the package, if that's helpful to anyone.

Expanding foam is 3.99 for 500ml in Home Bargains, I'm gonna try add piles of dirt around tombstones with it.

I love these neon signs on eBay, good size and price:

I like this one the best:








A Neon Sign Light Plate TRICK OR TREAT Shape Wall Light Halloween Home Decor CR | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for A Neon Sign Light Plate TRICK OR TREAT Shape Wall Light Halloween Home Decor CR at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



rover.ebay.com













Neon Sign Light Plate Happy Halloween Shape Wall Light Halloween Home CR | eBay


Features:Happy Halloween shape Design.Suitable for Coffee Bar Room Wall Decor.Hang on the wall.Ideal for bar, coffee, house, all kinds of individual character places or home decoration.This series of hang products qualified, contracted, fashionable.Description:Crafts and gifts for Happy...



rover.ebay.com




Cheapest ^









Halloween Christmas Witch Legs Wall Light Bar Mural Craft Home Decor | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Halloween Christmas Witch Legs Wall Light Bar Mural Craft Home Decor at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



rover.ebay.com





This pleased me:
Black coloured Fanta blood orange is being released this season

__
http://instagr.am/p/B0NqF7hHPRg/


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Batley - I tend to decorate indoors but put my effort into the visitor centre. I enjoyed it and was left to my own ideas, as long as it wasn't too scary. Not doing the centre means that not only will we have no decs but this year I don't think that we will be making broomsticks and wands with the kids. These are real broomsticks by the way - with real branches and twigs. They are always popular and we make quite a lot of income from it over the October half-term.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's even more disappointing to read. I can imagine how you feel, I only decorate outside to benefit others as that's what's most enjoyable. I hope they have a change of heart.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Hope everyone is well I’m really trying not to buy much this year I’m still sorting out my loft Costco are getting these in I so want


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great find @Joanna good price as well, happy to see something new.

The smaller pumpkin is 29.99








Halloween 20" (50.8cm) Squatty Jack O Lantern Pumpkin Wit...


This squatty Jack O Lantern Pumpkin is a great halloween decoration to delight your guests. This pumpkin has high quality detail with realistic pumpkin colours and textures, ensuring this will withstand outdoor use and light up any home inside. Equiped with bright yellow steady glowing and...




www.costco.co.uk





And a new wreath 29.89








Halloween 24 (60cm) Decorative Witch Wreath | Costco UK


This Halloween wreath is quirky, creepy and great fun for the Halloween season and is perfect for making an impression on your little trick or treaters or creating a buzz at your Halloween party. It will make a great door greeter or wall décor for your event. The 24 (60cm) wreath is crafted with...




www.costco.co.uk





I have the larger pumpkin but I prefer the shape of this one


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I like the new shape better


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

On the subject of food - if anyone is a fan of gnocchi Sainsburys are selling a version that you pan fry rather than boil - it is scrummy. BUT they also do a pumpkin version which hubby found today - we will be trying that to see if it is delicious or just a bit strange.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had the older version of that spider, it had 2 eyes lol. I bought it from ASDA in 2010, similar price. Another reasonable priced prop. Added to the want, no, need list ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally got into our local TK Maxx today - not got a lot but seen some stuff that I quite like. Have people seen the ceramic (?) pumpkin that has skeletons on it - there seem to be two versions. I quite like that, and the four little figures on the happy Halloween sign. Will have to save up the pocket money I think!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all!
not been doing much for a while (too many interests and work) but keeping one eye on this thread and now realizing times creeping on!
So not done much more with my haunted doll apart from put it all together, pleased with the result but disappointed I can't get the sound sorted, ah well maybe next year as I've loads to do for this year! Link to video of her further below.

One thing - I don't know about you all but I hate this new forum layout with the white background! With the old black background I loved the green text one some posts which is why I changed mine but it looks crap now !

Anyway, been out today and bought a load of 21mm pipe, joints and a big planter from B&Q to hopefully start the cauldron creep, just shopping round now for wiper motors or high torque geared motors.

While we were out today I bought a couple of bluetooth led flame lights which I think will be really good at the front playing halloween noises in my display, got these 2 from B&M and only £15 each instead of £20!!!









Also my girlfriend spotted this floor candelabra in Range, stands about 3 foot tall, I think is really cheap!!










Lastly here's my haunted doll as she currently stands (or sits!), now to hopefully carry on with the talking skull (and cauldron creep!! Loads to do!).
Also might try making the pram rock slightly as I think Laurie suggested!

Haunted doll latest

Hope everyone's plans are coming together (I need to stop looking on the internet as I keep finding other good stuff I'd love to do!!)


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Those speakers look great Dave - will check out the doll video when I get the chance.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all!
> not been doing much for a while (too many interests and work) but keeping one eye on this thread and now realizing times creeping on!
> So not done much more with my haunted doll apart from put it all together, pleased with the result but disappointed I can't get the sound sorted, ah well maybe next year as I've loads to do for this year! Link to video of her further below.
> 
> ...


Awesome finds! I haven't seen stuff like that in the States!

To get the black background back, click on three dots to the right of your profile pic (next to the arrow and pencil buttons) and look for Dark Mode (should be the very bottom option).


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

ooo


Batley said:


> @zerocharisma I've always loved that idea, good idea with the paint and light. Nice mini haul, love the candles.
> 
> Sorry to hear that @DandyBrit, sucks for everyone. I know it's not the same but do you decorate at home?
> 
> ...


Love those signs - great value too! If you do get one, please could you post a little review - The description says they are made of metal, but the pictures look plastic... no mention of glass, so I am guessing they are lit with LEDs rather than actual neon...

Hopefully lidl will keep the extension cords in stock for a few more weeks as could really do with a couple.


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all!
> not been doing much for a while (too many interests and work) but keeping one eye on this thread and now realizing times creeping on!
> So not done much more with my haunted doll apart from put it all together, pleased with the result but disappointed I can't get the sound sorted, ah well maybe next year as I've loads to do for this year! Link to video of her further below.
> 
> ...


Love the doll!! Very effectively spooky.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Costco stuff is now online to buy 






Halloween Decorations


Shop our latest collection of Halloween at Costco.co.uk. Enjoy low prices on name-brand Halloween products. Delivery is included in our price.




www.costco.co.uk





The new witch I still like the 3 witch sisters better I was really hoping for the large spider they did last year


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Dave - a stabbing dolly - just what every little girl needs!

Like the motions on this - makes you jump when she starts to stab.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

@Daveferatu what a find, those speakers are very cool. I can't wait to see your finished projects this year

@zerocharisma I didn't read the description, definitely neon style then. I haven't ordered one yet as I'm on a spending ban until all stores stock is revealed haha. I'm not quite sure how many weeks Lidl special buys stick around for, hopefully you'll be able to pick em up, if not let me know and I can check my local branch.

@joanneB I was hoping for it, too. I like the new witch but would prefer something a little scarier, if she's heavily discounted nearer Halloween then, Noel, deal! I wish we'd get more Seasonal Vision props here at reasonable prices.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks guys n gals for the kind words on my doll!
Sneakykid: I made it myself from (I think) a tiny tears doll using arduino boards and motors etc, see earlier posts on its development, still annoyed I couldn't add sound (maybe once I've learned more programming!!??)
PS, thanks for the black background tip, it just changed one day so thought it was the website update, now to put my text back to green - that's if most people use the black background as it looks crap on white!!
I mention the B&M lights as when they were first advertised we thought they'd be good for summer and Halloween but we couldn't find them in stock anywhere for a few months, but now we are seeing them quite a bit now so grabbed 2 - and they're £15 each now, so grab them while you can, thy do sound good and look good with the flame effect!!
Yes, those 'neon' signs look cool although a bit pricey, but if they are metal then worth it.
Thanks for the Costco update JoanneB, will have a look (and no doubt get tempted!!)

Lastly, got a start on the Cauldron Creep, got 3 x 3m lengths of 21mm pipe and a load of joints and a big planter from B&Q and made the basic body for now, also ordered a wiper motor off EBay, gonna shop around for battery red leds tomorrow for the base (the expanding foam sprayed black over them to give the burning effect trick which I've done before in a small cauldron and does look good and effective).


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Saw this browsing a Poundland FB page, £5 each. I wonder if they are clear until they glow?


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

Oooooo!!


Batley said:


> View attachment 716313
> 
> 
> Saw this browsing a Poundland FB page, £5 each. I wonder if they are clear until they glow?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Lunging reaper £116.89
Gargoyle £49.99

They've sold the reaper previously but its still an exellent price. 









Halloween 5ft 9 (175.3cm) Animated Lunging Grim Reaper | Costco UK


Assembly Instructions Do you fear The Reaper? This terrifying animated character standing at nearly 6 feet (175.3cm) tall features a skull with yellow LED light-up eyes and a moving mouth with ghostly white hair, skeletal hands, a plastic Reaper's Scythe and is dressed in a black fabric hooded...




www.costco.co.uk













Halloween 2ft 3 (70cm) Grimacing Gargoyle With Glowing LED Eyes and Mouth with Sound | Costco UK


Make your place haunted with this 2.3ft (70cm) grimacing gargoyle. When activated, motion sensor activates lights and sounds. The grimacing gargoyle has red LED eyes to grab attention and enchant your outdoor space with an impact. The motion sensor activates syncronised lights and sounds and an...




www.costco.co.uk


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

@Batley that reaper is fantastic! Not 100% sold on the American accent, but he's pretty bloody scary despite that! Had a look in our local Poundland for the glow in the dark spray paint today, but no dice.

Did a little more damage in TK Maxx... Hoping to head to Homesense this weekend too. Secret Reaper victims will have been revealed by then , any of you guys participating?

We collect these, so always looking for new colours...



























This guy is a bit cutesy, but we hardly have any ghost stuff so... The pumpkin lights up.









Last time we passed up these weird Pan's Labyrinth style hand-with-eyeballs-in-the-palms in plant pot things and now we have this dude I really wish we'd got them!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

They're available ?


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone!
Glad to see the spirit is stirring!!! Nice to see so many familiar faces and plenty of new ones! 
Has anyone decided on a theme yet? I'm going with Witches/Enchanted forest this year after the awesome trees I saw here last year! Currently making smouldering coals, with a "swarm" of flying bats coming out of a cauldron! I've got through 3 spinning Christmas tree bases and stuck my hand to the floor with expanding foam twice... so, going well!!!! 

Nice retail updates from everyone! Anyone considering the Costco reaper, just go for it. I got it a couple tears back and it's been a big hit.

@Daveferatu the doll looks amazing! I've had my arduino's triggering lights & try me's, not advanced too much from there, so I think I'll keep those plans for next year and get them done properly!

@pacman the new bar theme sounds amazing!!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
welcome back EPD!
Just adding to the TK Max stuff . . .
we went out earlier today for some bits and there's a TK Max nearby (at Crown Point, Denton, east of Manchester) so popped in and sure enough they're putting halloween stuff out now! So took some piccy's below, these include some of the things Zerocharisma had bought + shown above. Looks to be some good stuff!! (personally like the fake books, cat sat on the moon and the green skeleton hand candle holder, but I resisted the temptation as funds are currently running low  )


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I love the candles with faces and venus fly traps, very unusual and tempting. Thanks for the pictures guys. I don't know if I trust myself to have a look tomorrow 

Shame the Cadbury items are just repackaged Easter eggs. I love the Halloween shaped confectionary they have state side.

Happy you're back @EPD, great theme choice, can't wait to see what you make in the weeks ahead. I'm hoping to improve last years set up of a witches hut. I bought 3 more trees similar to the one I got last year, £33.54 each, very happy with the price, x2 that in eBay.









Giant Halloween Swamp Tree Hanging Prop Decoration - 1.95m - Buy Online at Party Packs


Party Packs stock a fantastic range of quality Giant Halloween Swamp Tree Hanging Prop Decoration - 1.95m at everyday low prices. Buy online today.




www.partypacks.co.uk






I like the foam boarded windows idea but unsure if to attempt it, if they don't turn out then its wasted £ (foam sheets, wood grain tool, paint). Anyone tried similar? There's plastic ones avaliable to buy but I imagine they look shiny? Wood would be easier but not to stick temporarily.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish we had half that stuff in our TK - I love the plants (I'm a gardener as well as a haunter). Hopefully it will make it's way over here as well.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

This is the sum of our local TKMaxx's Halloween offerings this year...

















The spell books did look good though and I somehow came home with the candelabra... 

@Batley Those trees were a really good buy! I've had my eye on them for a couple of months, but the fact that they need to be hung from a ceiling put me off. I've found some 10" & 8" wide cardboard tubes, so going to give making them a go!
For your weathered boards, I made my Carnevil ones from Cardboard... really cheap and simple. I went to our local Halfords & asked if they had any old bike boxes, the cardboard is really strong and thick, cut it into strips, sprayed them black, then roughly painted red, then with a dry brush, put the tips of the bristles in some white acrylic, and lightly passed over to make a "grain effect". 
Here's roughly how I did them:








My cardboard Carnevil Ticket Booth


Hi Guys, Just wanted to share the cardboard ticket booth I made last year. There's been some pretty awesome Ticket booths made from pallets reclaimed wood etc, but I didn't want anything so heavy or laborious as I was in the middle of redecorating the house at the time, but I still wanted to...




www.halloweenforum.com




They weren't designed to be weather proof, but, I guess you could PVA them? Maybe even some Krylon or hairspray. At least you'll get them completely bespoke to how you want!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah TK's offering I suspect will be quite low key/safe this year due in parts to them wanting to play safe as we've bloody Brexit around the corner and most people won't want to spend money on luxuries until they see how badly this stupid idea is going to effect them.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Those look excellent for cardboard, I will give it ago, thank you. I definitely want to attempt some DIYs but I expect this to be my fate:









Good luck with your props, can't wait to see!

Update:

I visited two Poundland and no glow in the dark paint unfortunately. 

My local TK Maxx had a small range of Halloween, I wanted the candles but they are a little pricey at £14.99, if they're there next week then its meant to be.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Tried my pumpkin gnocchi tonight - not bad with garlic bread. Always up for a different sensation.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope I can get this to look more like a tree eventually. Hand-held expanding foam is harder to use than I thought it would be lol, I was going to buy a sandwich board but thought at 11pm a tree stump sign holder would look better and here it is, attempt #1, my DIY skills are still at Blue Peter level


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Keep at it Batley, looking good to me!
It's surprising how it'll look poor for ages before you start getting paint on and suddenly it starts looking the part!
Just take it easy with the expanding foam, in the past I thought I've not put enough on so, just a bit more, and again . . . suddenly there's LOADS!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DandyBrit said:


> On the subject of food - if anyone is a fan of gnocchi Sainsburys are selling a version that you pan fry rather than boil - it is scrummy. BUT they also do a pumpkin version which hubby found today - we will be trying that to see if it is delicious or just a bit strange.


What does a scrummy mean?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope so, thanks for the tip. I definitely used too much thus far so I'll have to shave it down, no doubt I'll end up with a twig then, haha.

Edit: I just bought some more foam from tool station, its so much better, quality and easier to use so I went over it all again. 

Edit 2: Yikes, Trial and a lot of errors and 7  cans of foam its almost taken shape. If I knew what I was doing 3 cans would have been enough. It doesn't look like a pointed boot now.

After today, 10 weekends left  The excitment is tainted by brex? uncertainty unfortunately.

I hope you prop builders here are having better luck


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Andromalius said:


> What does a scrummy mean?


Scrummy = tasty, delicious, yummy, would love to eat more of that!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> What does a scrummy mean?


It's a take on the word, scrumptious.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

If anyone in the Wakefield or wider area around (West Yorks, UK) is looking for scare actor work then Yorkshire Scare Grounds Scream Park are still recruiting. I think you have to check out their website for further info.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, the tree stump has been on a bulk since the last photo. As I used the foam incorrectly I didn't achieve lines of foam, so it looks more like knotted wood now. I hope it'll look better painted but it still isn't like others you see on Pinterest, so may have to have another go.

I've ordered a load of spray paints from here:




__





Coloured Spray – Sprayster







www.sprayster.com




Many colours are 99p and they have various glow in the dark colours for £2.59. Happy to find that site after seeing Wilkos prices.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I received the spray paints today, Glow in the dark is the same as Poundlands. I'll see if it works tonight but I image under UV light it will.


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

Batley said:


> I received the spray paints today, Glow in the dark is the same as Poundlands. I'll see if it works tonight but I image under UV light it will.
> 
> View attachment 717124


Nice! What was the shipping cost like?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

£3.40/order or free over £24. I have ordered a UV light to test the paint, fingers crossed.

On the Poundland FB page, a employee of Poundland posted this:


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

If anyone needs shoulder pads to put under a cloak to give a broader shouldered look to a Halloween costume or for a prop then Poundland have a set of 2 knee pads in black EVA Foam with Velcro straps which could be adapted for this purpose. I got two sets today (because you never know when they will come in handy!)


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Batley said:


> £3.40/order or free over £24. I have ordered a UV light to test the paint, fingers crossed.
> 
> On the Poundland FB page, a employee of Poundland posted this:
> View attachment 717358


I look forward to seeing what amusing Halloween 'tat' Poundland will be sporting this year. Here's a link To Ashen's on Youtube's humorous revue of last years 'offerings' LOL.

Halloween 2018


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Batley said:


> £3.40/order or free over £24. I have ordered a UV light to test the paint, fingers crossed.
> 
> On the Poundland FB page, a employee of Poundland posted this:
> View attachment 717358


Ohh I want both


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

The Range stock now online:






Halloween Characters & Decorations | The Range


From scary animated skeletons, zombies and clowns to lights, lanterns and more, shop our collection of quality Halloween characters and decorations.




www.therange.co.uk





Returning props amongst new items, including:








Animated Creeping Zombie


Raise the dead this haunting season with this horrifying Animated Creeping Zombie, perfect for placing on the floor around your home or on a sheltered patio at Halloween




www.therange.co.uk













Animated Spooky Witch


Ensure your guests have a frightful time this Halloween with an Animated Spooky Witch, complete with a tall, pointy hat




www.therange.co.uk













Animated Peeking Pumpkin


Add a novelty touch to your haunting Halloween decorations with this fun and sparkly Animated Peeking Pumpkin




www.therange.co.uk













Animated Clown Ticket Seller


This creepy Clown Ticket Seller will make the perfect addition to any Halloween party




www.therange.co.uk













Metal Pumpkin Stake Candle Holder


Give your garden a Halloween makeover with this Metal Pumpkin Stake Candle Holder




www.therange.co.uk













Halloween Pumpkin Candle Holder


Decorate your garden in brilliant Halloween style with this traditional Halloween Pumpkin Holder, featuring a tall witches hat covered in glittery creepy crawlies




www.therange.co.uk













Illuminating Sonic Magic Orb Ball Decoration


Designed to cast a spell upon any gathering this spooky season, the Illuminating Sonic Magic Orb Ball Decoration is sure to impress




www.therange.co.uk





I'm happy to see new items but nothing that interests me this time around. Hopefully they'll have a better sale this year


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that last night. I ended up purchasing the small table top clown ticket booth. There was only one in stock so far, so I hope It's not a damaged one. lol


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Range stuff always looks good but lots of it is very poorly made. The zombie at a window that costs £60 is made of the kind of plastic you find in a Christmas selection box and most of the other stuff is broken a day or two after it's on the shelves. 

I'm trying to find the material they use for their hanging decorations to make my own.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm afraid I do not spend that kind of money on stuff, be It well made or not. Can't afford it. At £12 or so I though this was okay, especially as I don't have the room for large props and I'm slowly building up a collection of circus themed stuff. 

When you say hanging decorations what info are you after?


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Silver Spike said:


> When you say hanging decorations what info are you after?


The kind of material you get on this. 

And with this prop you can see two types of material. The green netting is sold at a few places at Halloween and is usually referred to as 'Spooky Material' but I wouldn't know what to call the stuff underneath.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Without a closer look I wouldn't know what to say. You'd be better sourcing certain fabric houses/suppliers dotted around the UK. The gauze is a cotton/cotton blend imo.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

If you're on desktop, you can hover over the photographs with your mouse for a close up.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats still not close enough. I'd really have to see It in the flesh to know what I'm looking at sadly.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
Batley you beat me to it! 
We went out for a bit of shopping and went in a small Range (not like the big one at Rochdale) and even there they were starting to put out some Halloween stuff, pics below.
Silver Spike, I saw the booth today I didn't look closely at it but my girlfriend said it's made of flimsy card, hope it's OK for you, just get a refund if not.
Also re the bluetooth flame lights at B&M I had mentioned earlier, if you can still get hold of some they're now down to £10 - absolute bargain for a front yard display (also for the summer chilling outside!).
Matt 82, re the material I'm not sure either, the 2nd one just looks like versions of the creepy cloth? (I grab a few bags in the sales after each Halloween 'cos it does come in handy!).
Some may be reproduced with old sacking? Also if I remember correctly someone was after similar material last year but it was referred to by a funny name in the US - you may have to trawl through last years thread!! 

Anyway, the Range photos . . .


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the instore photos @Daveferatu, I know the product dimensions are listed online but its helpful to see it on display opposed to a stock image. I agree their products aren't the greatest quality for the price points. Their prices used to be very reasonable.

I'm looking forward to Wilko and Argos stock mostly, no doubt with over inflated prices to cover their good sale prices lol. If their prices were more reasonable I would be more inclined to buy before Halloween than wait for their sales. On that note I doubt I will be buying anything full price unless its in Poundland or Home Bargains lol.

Its nice to have a large prop inventory but led lights and cobweb is a decent setup in itself.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Re Material:

I spoke to someone who suggested "Tulle" (she pronounced it, "chool") so I've ordered a metre off Amazon to see if that's the stuff. It certainly seems similar from what I can see.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Tulle is a very soft nylon netting. Often used for weddings, kids skirts etc.

I see The Range has a added a few more items to It's list online....

https://www.therange.co.uk/halloween/characters-and-decorations/#sort=relevance&page=3&lpp=24


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a pleasant surprise, a lot of new props! I like a lot of the new items, especially:









Animated Dragon


This spooky hanging animated Dragon will make the perfect addition to any Halloween party




www.therange.co.uk













Animated Witch Cauldron


Double, double toil and trouble; fire burn and cauldron bubble




www.therange.co.uk












Animated Pumpkin Groundbreaker


Give your guests a scare with this Animated Pumpkin Groundbreaker! With light up eyes and a ghoulish voice, this Halloween decoration will be sure to spook your guests, making it the perfect accessory for your devilish Halloween party




www.therange.co.uk


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

@Matt 82 , my girlfriend remembers, it was beef netting which when I looked was around the 4th or 5th page on last years UK thread but was mainly about using it to make cobwebs, worth a "beef netting" Google?

Anyway I wanted to share my latest development, I've finally (after a lot of messing) sort of got my talking skull working, still needs some tweaking and better sound files, also the neck motor need some slight random movements programming but I'm chuffed I've managed to get it this far! 

Here's the link to a clip of it working


----------



## Taddy (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi All!

Looking forward to the season again now!!

Popped to my local range and took a few snaps to show the main things on oiffer it it helps anyone!

Hope all of you have been well! can't wait to see the things pop up!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thanks for those.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

B&M have stock in one store at least, there's a new motion ghostly apparition projector for £12.99, seems like a possible bargain, will need to see it working first.


Click arrows to change image.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1wP9XapzJK/

Poundland:

























Photos taken from Poundland Appreciation FB page

The glass skull bottle light looks decent enough


----------



## Taddy (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi guys,

Quick question for you UK builders, where do you get your motors from i.e windscreen wiper motors or alike (cheap but powerful?) 

Also bring up the old discussion again any UK types of "beef netting" we know about? Going for a spider theme so need lots of web material!

Thanks!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I did message a seller on Amazon to enquire what beef netting is known as here and was told stockinette, so I bought it. I received it and it doesn't have the elasticity as beef netting looks to have, it really didn't stretch much at all and the holes looked messy. Foruntatley I was able to return it. I still have no idea

I don't rate the £1 cobweb bags quality at all. I've had better luck stretching this brand from B&M over great distances without it breaking. I hope they have it again this year









Tree stump update:
If you squint it may look somewhat like a tree stump. Its not how I invisioned it and had I not spent a small fortune I would have restarted it lol. It needs a hanging sign for the countdown. Hopefully it'll look okay in a dark spot, haha. Hope you guys' prop building is going better.



Another Poundland picture:
Nothing worth noting









Update 2:

My local Poundland had exactly the same items as above. The groundbreaker skull and arms are back for £2 as are the doorbells. Hopefully more stock will appear in the near future, disappointing overall so far.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

A few more B&M teasers


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1yeYWWlPmm/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B11d9KulQhG/

I'm looking forward to seeing everything they have

Better look at Poundland items, doorbell and ground breaker are £2, strobe £5 iirc.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B11eqTAF21Q/


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Picked up a couple of the light-up skulls from Poundland today - actually quite heavy glass and well lit when in the dark. For a quid very good.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

B&M are selling a load of the same hanging decorations that The Range have been selling for a few years. They are £2-3 more in B&M for some reason.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Not sure why but I really want a rubber duck


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

joanneB said:


> Not sure why but I really want a rubber duck


Count Duckula?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DandyBrit said:


> Picked up a couple of the light-up skulls from Poundland today - actually quite heavy glass and well lit when in the dark. For a quid very good.


What is a quid?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DandyBrit said:


> Picked up a couple of the light-up skulls from Poundland today - actually quite heavy glass and well lit when in the dark. For a quid very good.


I'm a Yank......What is a quid?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

What is a yank?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I'm a Yank......What is a quid?


What is a yank? Is that a s-e-x thing?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Andromalius said:


> What is a yank? Is that a s-e-x thing?


You know......Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> You know......Yankee Doodle Dandy


Oh. You mean American? I’m old. And slow lol.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

In answer to the original question, a quid is the equivalent of your "buck", a quid is slang for a pound.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

At this rate we will be pricing things in groats soon in the UK!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Not to go off into one, but this is the first year that I'm dreading Halloween, because of the bloody Brexit fallout. It's already ruined it for me sadly.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

DandyBrit said:


> At this rate we will be pricing things in groats soon in the UK!


Forsooth, it verily may be sire!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Ha ha - it would be funny if it wasn't so scary at the moment. Life just keeps getting stranger every second.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Taddy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question for you UK builders, where do you get your motors from i.e windscreen wiper motors or alike (cheap but powerful?)


Hi @Taddy,
after scouring around Ebay and second hand ones going for £10 upwards, also with cheap pattern chinese ones with 2 weeks upwards shipping I went for this one from Car Spares-Direct which is a pattern one from a UK supplier for £16.90 (for a Vauxhall Corsa) and free postage which I received in 2 days. I got stuck in to the Cauldron Creep this last weekend and so wired it up to a 10A speed controller (overkill but I played safe, was only about £3.50) and an old laptop supply.
The shaft is tapered splines with a nut on the end, I thought I'd have to file flats on it but I fitted a washer which grips on the splines and the bolt clamped my aluminium arm fine.

I've also used a couple of geared small motors like this 12V 12rpm one which have worked fine as long as you don't load them too much - I used one for my grave digger last year which was fine (see my photos from last year).
Will hopefully post some piccys later of my Creep.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

My Tulle arrived. It wasn't the fabric that I was looking for, though I'll still be able to use it.

Having gone into B&M for a closer look at the props, I think the material is just the same as the disposable cloths you get for wiping kitchen surfaces.  Like these.

Also grabbed a load of 'Spooky material' as you can't really have enough of that as well as some mini skeletons and a bag of assorted bones.

The mini skeletons are from the pound shop and will become fairy corpses and who knows what I'll do with the bag of bones but I'm sure I'll think of something.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, Brex is definitely a mood killer, with all the uncertainty I don't think I can justify buying much this year, dispite saving all year. For now, the plans are on pause which is a shame as this is my last year of decorating outside.

Update:

Argos have updated their Halloween images and so stock should be appearing soon. Hopefully there will be more than shown here, especially larger props.















Halloween Costumes & Decorations | Argos


Get Halloween party ready. Shop costumes, outfits & decorations online at Argos. Enjoy next-day delivery for £3.95 or Click & Collect your item for free.




www.argos.co.uk


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Poundland full line avaliable from October 1st, no doubt mostly only all their unsold stock from previous years 

Wilko now avaliable online. Slim pickings unfortunately, highest priced prop is the returning hanging skeleton for £15. Nothing new worth a mention.






Halloween Decorations | Halloween Party Decor | wilko.com


Transform your home into a haunted house with our range of Halloween decorations. Find decorations for Halloween parties at wilko now.




www.wilko.com





I did expect a poor line up from most retailers due to the B word.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well thats bloody depressing.  The Range aren't putting their new stuff out online yet either. I suspect (and they are probably right) that most people will be too scared to spend much on frivolous things due to events in Parliament. It hasn't curbed me I'm afraid. LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Silver Spike said:


> Not to go off into one, but this is the first year that I'm dreading Halloween, because of the bloody Brexit fallout. It's already ruined it for me sadly.


Can you explain to me how the "Brexit" fallout will affect you? I am located in the States.......just curious. Thanks.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I visited my local range bit disappointing this year in my eyes


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Can you explain to me how the "Brexit" fallout will affect you? I am located in the States.......just curious. Thanks.


it wont at the end of the day we will still go to work and pay taxes no matter the outcome in current job or another for us regular folk


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Can you explain to me how the "Brexit" fallout will affect you? I am located in the States.......just curious. Thanks.


It's all about how imports/exports change from EU countries - price changes if raw materials go up, shortages of things like pharmaceuticals etc. The thing is no-one has ever done this before so no-one really knows what will happen. The UK is the first country to leave the EU ever so we are the test subject in a bizarre kind of way.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Batley said:


> I hope I can get this to look more like a tree eventually. Hand-held expanding foam is harder to use than I thought it would be lol, I was going to buy a sandwich board but thought at 11pm a tree stump sign holder would look better and here it is, attempt #1, my DIY skills are still at Blue Peter level
> View attachment 716795


hows the tree coming along .... I have been making one but without xpanding foam I just used brown paper and painted it with black latex at the minute to give it the bark look i still have to work on it it currently stands 7ft tall i also have a smaller one too they will have arms probably real branches and some led lights at some point


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Can you explain to me how the "Brexit" fallout will affect you? I am located in the States.......just curious. Thanks.


Well my heart meds supply will be effected, maybe stopped for good which will be a disaster for me as the purely UK made version gives me terrible side effects. Without them I'll die pretty quickly. Also prices will go up all across the board, gas, electric, some foods, you name it. All because David Cameron was arrogant enough to think everybody thought like him and people wouldn't dream of voting out.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Silver Spike said:


> Well my heart meds supply will be effected, maybe stopped for good which will be a disaster for me as the purely UK made version gives me terrible side effects. Without them I'll die pretty quickly. Also prices will go up all across the board, gas, electric, some foods, you name it. All because David Cameron was arrogant enough to think everybody thought like him and people wouldn't dream of voting out.


Yikes!!! Sounds disastrous. I'm sorry to hear of what may lie ahead as far as your health and available medicine. I work in health care so I know how important medications are to maintain ones life. I pray everything works out for your and your country.


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi folks. Have tk maxx/ homesense got their stuff out yet? They have in previous years, but don't fancy a 2 he drive for nothing. Grateful for info ?


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

It's still pretty early days for UK stores. I know my local Range doesn't do their full display until we're into October. At the moment, they've just got some stuff out in a rather haphazard fashion. Same with B&M, who seem to move their stuff about on a weekly basis.

TK Maxx does have some stuff on display at the moment. Couldn't tell you about Homesense, though.


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

Cheers


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Yikes!!! Sounds disastrous. I'm sorry to hear of what may lie ahead as far as your health and available medicine. I work in health care so I know how important medications are to maintain ones life. I pray everything works out for your and your country.


Well our hideous leader isn't getting all his own way at the moment, so I have a glimmer of hope.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

You got a really good effect with the paper and paint @simple, real branches will definitely bring it to life, I look forward to seeing it completed. As for my tree stump, it didn't really turn out with the bark effect, I spent too much on it to quit. I have since made a log and had a better result. I will eventually add a hanging wooden sign. Its a lesson learned not to be impatient lol

tree.jpg


*Here are some instore videos which show various props in action. Credit to the video creators.*















__





Home Bargains | Discount Toys, Home, Garden & more
 

Home Bargains, Top Brands Bottom Prices. Buy discount deals online with Home Delivery. Over 500 Home Bargains stores across the UK.




www.homebargains.co.uk


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Evening all,
@turnip_lantern, TK Max were starting to put stuff out a while ago (see mine and others posts previously) although I haven't been in since. The Range near us were also starting to put stuff out although it's only a small store. B & M last Sunday were also starting to put stuff on the shelves, it looked the same stuff as previous years although the ghost projector what Batley mentioned is new but I've also not seen it working yet, it's a pity the gravestones have shrunk though!!

Batley, your tree trunk looks great! Get that sign done and let us see it!  

@Silver Spike, I'm sorry to hear of your situation, I really hope Brexit doesn't affect you to that extent. Personally I can't be doing with politics, the lunatics have taken over the asylum, it's just which lunatics! All prices will go up whether we're in or out, it's just a matter of how much!

Anyway, back to Halloween (scary enough!), here's a few shots of my Creep, all based on variations of the Devil's Chariot one and others. After a lot of messing I got the head movement pretty good now so I can start doing the bones, fire, coverings etc now - and find a stirring stick!

Wiper motor mounted on a sheet of perspex:









Now mounted in a cauldron, OK a planter from B&Q!









Here wired up to a speed controller mounted on the side and an old 12V laptop power supply.









Here's the basic Creep made from PVC plumbing pipe and joints:









Here's a closeup of the head motor and speed controller running off a 9V battery for now:









Lastly here's a video of the head movement which I'm really pleased with!
Cauldron Creep head movement


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I love the head movement - really smooth. Can't wait to see the whole thing when completed.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

woah,! excellent job @Daveferatu, you definitely nailed the movement 

Update:

I visited Wilko this afternoon and where the Halloween stock is usually located, there's an aisle full of Christmas confectionary. Home Bargains is the same here, though it is a smaller store.

8 weekends left, including this one... apart from a DIY dalek-esque tree stump I haven't organised much else, better get to it 

Still looking for something different for the ToTers and still wanting a CF machine 

(I do miss the pumpkin emoticons)

I hope your plans are coming along


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Our wilkos is same too nothing at the moment ?? But they do have stock online as I ordered a couple.of bits into store 

Local range looks poor this time too and bandm looked like they had.more.to put out as they left a bit of space 


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

These photos are from the B&M projector, it looks quite effective considering the price

















Photos taken from ebay. I'm hoping to see a video soon


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Interesting! I was looking at that projector but thinking about buying it after Halloween (if there are any left in the Wakefield Store that is)


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Studio cards have so Halloween items this year not much but at least they have stuff



https://www.studio.co.uk/SearchDisplay?searchTerm=halloween&categoryId=&storeId=10202&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=2&showResultsPage=true&searchSource=Q&pageView=&xTermType=term&orderBy=4&pageSize=60&beginIndex=0


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I didn't know they sold Halloween, great news. Those air blown inflatables are expensive, though it reminded me to search for the black cat again which I found here for £18.99 (use aosom11 for 11% off).





HOMCOM Halloween Inflatable Black Cat, 1.2m, W/LED Lights


This is the ideal enrichment for your home Halloween décor.




www.aosom.co.uk





I haven't used that site until today, but it seems legit from Trustpilot + they accept PayPal

Another site with a bigger range. They don't accept Paypal unfortunately but again, okay reviews on Trustpilot.





Halloween


ManoMano : all your DIY, home improvement and gardening products at the best prices




www.manomano.co.uk












HOMCOM 1.8m Tall Inflatable Halloween Decoration Witches Light Airblown Outdoor


IN STOCK: best prices on HOMCOM 1.8m Tall Inflatable Halloween Decoration Witches Light Airblown Outdoor, 5056029806531.




www.manomano.co.uk





I'm not a big fan of inflatables as the cartoon look stands out amongst props but seems as they're weather proof? and almost no setup required, I think they're the perfect decorations to keep out all of October, which is what I'm going to do for a change. Then on the 31st switch to the good props lol

Edit: I rewrote post as it looked messy


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
just a quick update . . .
We called in to our TK Max and they had a few more things in since last time we were in, mainly the 2 big items below, the butler (just short of £100  !!) and the witches broom stand (£60) which we think is cool! That'd be good if it's in the sales - we can only hope! 


















Made a bit more progress on my Creep, I've done his arms and heat gun'd his fingers to wrap around the stick, the thing was I found he was leering over too much and was banging his head with the stick each time he stirred (masochist!)!! So I had to raise him up a little so he's a bit more upright. Trouble was his head movement was all out (like he was trying to look over a wall  ) so I had to redo the linkage, position of the motor etc, he's now something like back to how he was now, also with a new head with jaw courtesy of Quality Save for £3.
Latest video here


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

Really disappointed with the quality and variety of stuff in the shops so far this year, its as if they just haven't bothered trying to be innovative at all. It's mainly the same old, tired and overpriced rubbish from the last five years or more imho.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

@Daveferatu the movement looks realistic, gonna look so good when you're finished.

Happy to see larger Halloween items this side of the Atlantic, thanks for the pics

@bongobill yup. There's still Asda/Argos to come but as for the latter I doubt theyll bring much out considering their sale last year to clear stock was 70% off and £5 off £10 spend iirc. 

I regret not buying the large Costco spider last year now.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Same about the large Costco spider from last year really want one now?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I wonder if white army camo will work as cobweb? It looks like it possibly could if you cut parts out.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

My god, talk about the nerve of some people...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Spoo...hash=item3b38d6ac4f:m:mmqfIed7TT9r5mzJcA25scQ

They retail at £2.99 at B&M so asking for nearly £40.00 each is a really taking the p*ss imo.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was looking at witch props and someone is selling and sold 1 of the fortune tellers from The Range for £100 ? A quick Google search and the buyer could have found out. eBay is mostly full of over priced Halloween goods unfortunately.









Halloween retail spending in the UK 2013-2023 | Statista


Halloween keeps on luring more and more people towards its festive and spooky spirit in the United Kingdom: since 2013, UK consumer spending for Halloween products has more than doubled.




www.statista.com




I'm sure these figures would increase if supermarkets put their Halloween stock out beginning of September. Valentines and Easter are instore from Jaunaury, yet there's 7 weeks to go and still nothing from the supermarkets, happens ever year


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Someone have asked Asda and they have been told 29th September for Halloween stock in store.


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

We have one of these shops near me, they were putting stuff out today but aisles were blocked off, the variety in store is far greater than on the site. Lots more full size standing props. Far more than the usual B&M, Range etc stuff. https://what-shop.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/index/?p=1&q=halloween

All I bought today were lots more of the infinitely useful £2.99 skulls (10 to go with my copious others lol!) you get in home bargains and wilko and a lifesize skull with mice scurrying on it from homesense. I bought a treasure chest and a light up spellbook the other day from there too.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Batley said:


> I was looking at witch props and someone is selling and sold 1 of the fortune tellers from The Range for £100 ? A quick Google search and the buyer could have found out. eBay is mostly full of over priced Halloween goods unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One Supermarket here has a good few bits online and instore but all the rest have nothing.
I'm watching like a hawk because this home goods shop near me gets its Halloween stuff in and it all goes straight away to half price.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Argos stock now online it could of been so much better 






Halloween Costumes & Decorations | Argos


Get Halloween party ready. Shop costumes, outfits & decorations online at Argos. Enjoy next-day delivery for £3.95 or Click & Collect your item for free.




www.argos.co.uk


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Asda small range is up 









Halloween Decorations | Halloween Props | George at ASDA


Discover George at ASDA's Halloween decorations' range offering fantastic quality and value decorations perfect for your home or party.




direct.asda.com


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

joanneB said:


> Asda small range is up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know It's all pretty bloody miserable looking isn't it. Basically the same stuff as last year, except whats with that wall hanging pumpkin? I mean what on earth is that all about?

I went to Poundland today and they had more new stuff out. Nothing wonderful but I bought one of those neon light up masks, and a couple of those clowns to go on a wreath as well as a few of the oil slick looking small skull heads and light up cloches. 

I was completely disgusted by TK Maxx. Went in there and most of the Halloween stuff had been swept away already to be replaced by, yes you've guessed it, Christmas crap! This is the earliest they've ever tried this trick around here and I feel we didn't get hardly anything compared to previous years.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I was hoping for new outdoor props from Argos, not a load of overpriced tat from Premier that you can buy everywhere else. Most of it will still be overpriced at 50% off. A few nice pieces in their indoor range but I don't decorate inside anymore apart from disposable items (real pumpkins, candles etc).

I suppose its nice to have returning filler items like bag of bones (£6) (Argos £10), tombstones and lifesize skeletons (£25) (Argos £35) from ASDA at a reasonable price. I'd like to see the eye projector in use. And the eye doorbell is cheaper this year (£6 from £10). The last time ASDA made an effort was 2009, declined year-on-year.

I will pu of buying anything until items are on sale but even then I don't want much.

I guess that's it then. Tesco and Morrisons don't really offer anything decent. Aldi possibly, they had an online exclusive inflatable last year which was new to the UK.

_(FYI: ong story short, I had security issues with an old e-mail account associated with my old account amungst others hence I'm on posting from a new account with my old username )_


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

How depressingly rubbish this year!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

For anyone interested in a few bits for inside try www.dunnesstores.com 
Nothing great but I got the throw for €12 and its fairly big.
I'm still waiting for the home shop near me. They will get their stuff in around October 1st and typically it goes straight to half price. I'm fairly certain they must in some way be connected to America's at home store because their Halloween stock, has in previous years been endless. Again its 90% indoor and homewares.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

How depressing. I've been so looking forward to new releases, but it's just the same old same old. Not even to the standard of last year, and I thought that was poor!
Ok.. moaning over. It's just more reason to get my crafting game on and do things that I actually like.
What are people focusing on for this year? Any themes or projects on the go?


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

I've gone for a Satanic ritual for the main theme of my haunt maze and a clown theme for another section of the garden. As for projects i'm trying to build a tree arch for the entrance. Love this time of year!


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

Spookie pookie said:


> For anyone interested in a few bits for inside try www.dunnesstores.com
> Nothing great but I got the throw for €12 and its fairly big.
> I'm still waiting for the home shop near me. They will get their stuff in around October 1st and typically it goes straight to half price. I'm fairly certain they must in some way be connected to America's at home store because their Halloween stock, has in previous years been endless. Again its 90% indoor and homewares.


Thanks for the link, they have some nice bits and pieces!


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

alexmc said:


> I've gone for a Satanic ritual for the main theme of my haunt maze and a clown theme for another section of the garden. As for projects i'm trying to build a tree arch for the entrance. Love this time of year!


Oooh sounds scary - would love to see some pics after the big day!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

My goal is to improve last years setup. I've made a couple diy pieces for a hut facade which all cost a small fortune and my lack of day skills show but a bit of cobweb and tada, instant fix lol.

My local Poundland has a whole aisle now, a lot of new items, mostly home and partywares. Nothing I wanted personally, however, I do think there's a lot of good items worthy of £1.

I have zero excitement for the day itself thia year, I hope that'll change soon ?

I hope you guys are all doing well? ?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

> I have zero excitement for the day itself this year, I hope that'll change soon ?


Sadly due to the current nightmare that is bloody Brexit for the first time ever I'm dreading it. 

Why did they have to pin this awful act on the 31st!

And on a side note, I called up my local B&M store to ask If the larger hanging props had come in yet only to be told ALL their prop stuff had been sold and they were desperately waiting on a new shipment. This is madness. I know where a lot of it was gone, bought up by greedy so and so's to sell on eBay at inflated prices!


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm trying to think of ways to minimise plastic waste with my TOT treats this year. I was thinking of doing the little cardboard boxes of smarties and nerds, but I've just found this:
https://www.partydelights.co.uk/halloween/trick-or-treat-supplies.aspx?pmo=hatrickortreat 
and now I'm thinking how much I would have LOVED to get fun snaps as a kid! I don't have children myself, so... parents of the board... would you be annoyed if your children were given these? Are they considered dangerous?


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I thinks thats why I feel deflated this year as well, @Siver Spike. Plus, trying to figure out what to buy, where and how to place it is very frustrating.

@zerocharisma I'm trying to do the exact same (very hard trying to avoid unnecessary plastic) and that's a brilliant idea. I can't speak as a parent but the kids in my family would love them (ages 6+) as its something different. I think possibly the smaller children would most likely be scared though of the noise. 

I am going to hand out something other than sweets and chocolate. Fanta cans have Halloween packaging this year so I am considering those if I can find the 24 packs with Halloween packaging . Capri-Sun also, but unforunately they come with plastic straws. 

I went into Wilko today, a little and almost empty aisle with nothing but face paints and a couple of rubber spiders. They had the bag of bones (£6) but quality is poor and they're tiny. 

Still nothing out in Morrisons but at least they had toffee apples out already ?


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Ok my haunted maze is up but still loads to do. This part is mainly for the adults and any teenager that feels brave enough to go through. I always have a nicer maze outside for the younger kids which i'll build closer to the time. I will have around 4/5 family members as actors all wearing the led masks throughout the maze and I will be doing some sort of pretend ritual in the big room with the table. Body on the table rises but its loud and way to early to have that on lol. Things left to do are: 

few tweaks to the lighting
sound
fog machine set up properly
electrics sort 
outside decorations
final additions to the maze and walls 
Heres a night time video, 



 I will add a daytime vid shortly.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

alexmc said:


> Ok my haunted maze is up but still loads to do. This part is mainly for the adults and any teenager that feels brave enough to go through. I always have a nicer maze outside for the younger kids which i'll build closer to the time. I will have around 4/5 family members as actors all wearing the led masks throughout the maze and I will be doing some sort of pretend ritual in the big room with the table. Body on the table rises but its loud and way to early to have that on lol. Things left to do are:
> 
> few tweaks to the lighting
> sound
> ...


Not as dark as this, the video makes it a lot darker than it really is.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

alexmc said:


> Ok my haunted maze is up but still loads to do. This part is mainly for the adults and any teenager that feels brave enough to go through. I always have a nicer maze outside for the younger kids which i'll build closer to the time. I will have around 4/5 family members as actors all wearing the led masks throughout the maze and I will be doing some sort of pretend ritual in the big room with the table. Body on the table rises but its loud and way to early to have that on lol. Things left to do are:
> 
> few tweaks to the lighting
> sound
> ...


You did a fantastic job. It looks amazing.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Ok here's the link for the day time walk through. Not the finished project but definitely well ahead than this time last year.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

And this is our clown house that's pretty much finished inside just need to clear it out of all the Halloween gear.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Our Wakefield branch of Morrisons has some (hopefully not all of it) Halloween stock in. Small poseable skelly is back (£10) - and they had a little silver dragon skelly which ticks two boxes for me as I am a bit of a dragon addict as well as a skelly collector so had to get that even it's not really worth a fiver! They only had two on the shelf so I would have kicked myself if I hadn't grabbed one and they had all gone. Will have to check the bigger Morry's store out when I get chance.


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

alexmc said:


> Ok my haunted maze is up but still loads to do. This part is mainly for the adults and any teenager that feels brave enough to go through. I always have a nicer maze outside for the younger kids which i'll build closer to the time. I will have around 4/5 family members as actors all wearing the led masks throughout the maze and I will be doing some sort of pretend ritual in the big room with the table. Body on the table rises but its loud and way to early to have that on lol. Things left to do are:
> 
> few tweaks to the lighting
> sound
> ...


So cool! I would have a hard time making it through that spider corridor!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
wow, nice job and welcome @alexmc!
(could you repeat the walkthroughs but at a slower pace - I'm getting RSI keep clicking the pause button to capture everything   ). Brilliant job, that's a lot of work - we hope you can post more stuff!!

@Batley , I hope you get your enthusiasm back, I was the same last year with not bothering having a party but boy did I miss it, so back to normal this year! 

Well not much to report on my side due to limited time, done the coals effect under the cauldron (used some old red christmas outdoor lights) and sprayed the creep's frame black and now starting to look into clothing him.
Still nothing in our Morrisons although they were clearing some shelves out last night - fingers crossed!

Lastly I got the ghost projector from B+M and it looks OK (basically a still projected figure but with a shimmering effect - will try and video it this week).
Also although Asda's selection is poor again I've gone and ordered (thanks @joanneB ) the creepy doll (maybe for the pram and I'm curious) and 2 poseable skelly's as they look like the same as the proper poseable ones I have (currently selling near £50 everywhere) and not the cheap chinese ones selling for £20 to £30 - the difference being the hip joints look screwed where the chinese ones are wired. Will report back once they're delivered, if they are the same then they are a BARGAIN!

Here's what I'm on about:
Chinese skelly:









Asda skelly:


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I weakened and went back out to TK Maxx this afternoon. Bought the zombie ground-breaker figurine with the toothy smile (going to call him Zeke I think) and then just had to buy the witches hat with the little stiches holding it together and the pumpkins on the brim. It had come in today and literally gone out on the shop floor about an hour before I went back in.
I was weak - I'm so sorry!


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi 
*@Daveferatu no problem at all I will do a little talk through what i've done so far. Probably break it down into three videos to help me slow it down rather than trying to rush it through in one video. Defo agree with the above all the stores have been poor this year! *


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> I weakened and went back out to TK Maxx this afternoon. Bought the zombie ground-breaker figurine with the toothy smile (going to call him Zeke I think) and then just had to buy the witches hat with the little stiches holding it together and the pumpkins on the brim. It had come in today and literally gone out on the shop floor about an hour before I went back in.
> I was weak - I'm so sorry!


Hiya DandyBrit glad to see your still vulnerable m8 lol , hope all my old forum friends still well and getting ready for the big day , i promised my missus i wouldn't come on the forum till we come back of hols from Spain so finally we came back last tuesday so now i can look forward to my favorite time of the year again , as you old timers know last year was the first year for over 20 years i hadnt setup my front yard for Halloween , and in the last week i had tons people begging me to do one this year but not sure whether to or not , anyone got any thoughts on possible new theme if i did ? you all know i done the usual to death , excuse the pun lol , be interesting to get some feedback ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Pacman - yes, do it!

Will have a think and try to come up with an idea for you.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

wow , you've been busy @alexmc. It all looks exellent. Looking forward to your up coming videos, you really nailed it with the lighting, I love the clown house.

@Daveferatu I hope so , too. Happy your party is on this year, always love to see the decoration photos. 

Yes @pacman, go for it! Theme, I'm not so sure. I guess it depends on what time you have to build props and what items are currently avaliable. I hope you go ahead with a display.

Has anyone tried solar spotlights in their setups? I would like more lighting but I have too many electronics already. I imagine they'd need a good few days to charge in October tho?


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks Batley, I was going to try and get some videos today but the rain has been ridiculous here today and the sound of rain on the video makes it hard for people to hear me lol. Weather looks better tomorrow so i will aim to get that done then. 

Regards to solar lighting I've never tried to be honest i'm sure it will work though but solar lights aren't always the brightest so you may need a few of them. I've seen some solar lights that have rechargeable battery packs which maybe worth the investment.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

So that shop I was talking about just loaded up their halloween items last night. It's not even nearly live yet.
If you register for emails from them they send you an email preview 3 days before they go live and all this stuff normally goes half price. The bed sets,throws,pillows,decorations normally everything.
I'm expecting the preview email this weekend because normally the half price starts 1st of October for everyone else.
They do deliver to the UK.
Just search Halloween in search bar and it's weird the way it loads you have to scroll past your last set of pics and wait a minute then scroll up again for the new ones to load.
Here's the link.
www.homestoreandmore.ie


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

If you google Homestore and more Halloween, then go to video's you can see all their stuff. It's always the same stuff really but I only found out about them last November after I got a present from there.
I'm going to get the bedset this year.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I was looking at these:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192962464296
I'm undecided, as you mentioned the brightness is a concern. I think the better idea is to make the power cords longer on the lighting I have already.









Anyone have luck sourcing beef netting here yet? None of what I've ordered has had any likeness unforunately

Hope everyones prepping is going well!


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Batley said:


> I was looking at these:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192962464296
> I'm undecided, as you mentioned the brightness is a concern. I think the better idea is to make the power cords longer on the lighting I have already.
> View attachment 721658
> ...


yeah 2w isn't great and i'm sure the PAR reading wouldn't be sufficient to really light up a large area but would work on a tombstone for example. Really depends what you want the lighting to light up.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

link for the slower video of the maze sorry its such along one.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks for pointing that out, I shamefully didn't even read the item description. I need to plan one thing at a time to prevent glossing over helpful info lol. I will stick to electric for lighting, I appreciate your post, thanks again


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Evening all,
@pacman ! welcome back! We were wondering where you were!  I hope you had a good holiday! It's nice to hear your local fame is still enthusiastic! I hope you can get back in the spirit (pun intended!) and put on a display even if it's not to your usual standard - last year I still put out a display even though we weren't having a party but I really missed it so I'm back to normal this year, party's definitely on and I'm doing some prepping for outside as I realised how much I love it!
Hopefully you'll come up with a theme you like but I'm sure your "fans" will love whatever you do! 

@alexmc, LOVE the new vid, WOW you've certainly been busy and I'm loving the detail. Thank you very much for it, it's appreciated! 

Still not done much myself but I finally got round to trying the B&M ghost projector, here its about 1.7m away from the wood I used and image is about 1m high by 0.5m wide.









It's not Atmosfear but I think worthy of £12 maybe for a dark corner or plain wall? Have a look here at the video:
B&M Halloween Ghostly Motion Light Projector test


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Daveferatu said:


> Evening all,
> @pacman ! welcome back! We were wondering where you were!  I hope you had a good holiday! It's nice to hear your local fame is still enthusiastic! I hope you can get back in the spirit (pun intended!) and put on a display even if it's not to your usual standard - last year I still put out a display even though we weren't having a party but I really missed it so I'm back to normal this year, party's definitely on and I'm doing some prepping for outside as I realised how much I love it!
> Hopefully you'll come up with a theme you like but I'm sure your "fans" will love whatever you do!
> 
> ...





Daveferatu said:


> Evening all,
> @pacman ! welcome back! We were wondering where you were!  I hope you had a good holiday! It's nice to hear your local fame is still enthusiastic! I hope you can get back in the spirit (pun intended!) and put on a display even if it's not to your usual standard - last year I still put out a display even though we weren't having a party but I really missed it so I'm back to normal this year, party's definitely on and I'm doing some prepping for outside as I realised how much I love it!
> Hopefully you'll come up with a theme you like but I'm sure your "fans" will love whatever you do!
> 
> ...





Daveferatu said:


> Evening all,
> @pacman ! welcome back! We were wondering where you were!  I hope you had a good holiday! It's nice to hear your local fame is still enthusiastic! I hope you can get back in the spirit (pun intended!) and put on a display even if it's not to your usual standard - last year I still put out a display even though we weren't having a party but I really missed it so I'm back to normal this year, party's definitely on and I'm doing some prepping for outside as I realised how much I love it!
> Hopefully you'll come up with a theme you like but I'm sure your "fans" will love whatever you do!
> 
> ...


Hiya Daveferatu , good to see you have decided to amp up your Halloween this year , and the legendary party is on so i am guessing the usual suspect guests are well up for it m8 lol ,still not sure to what degree to celebrate Halloween here this year yet wether to do a small yard setup or just a little indoor setup , but i do feel i would like to do something as i did miss it last year , i was a victim of my own success i guess and it got too big ???? i saw the B&M projector and i agree well worth the little price tag and not too scary for the tinier tots , cannot wait to see how your other bits progress nearer the big day , i am still contemplating what if any setup to do ...... senior moment i think ...... good to see few regulars still around , regards to yourself Daveferatu and Silver Spike , joanneB , DandyBrit , Matt 82 , and anyone else i may have missed and huge hello to this years new members and our other members from last year good to see you returned , and i must just say the overall Halloween quality and quantity is very very poor down here in the south , abysmal in fact , if i do any setup i think it will be home made stuff and old props from storage , and there seems to be a bit of a wain in the horror field in general apart from IT Chapter 2 even the cinema and dvd seems quieter than usual , with only re releases of old hammer and Amicus stuff onto blu ray being the only highlight there really .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

ooh crap also cant get used to the new site setup apologies for repeated message all DOH ??????


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Daveferatu said:


> Evening all,
> @pacman ! welcome back! We were wondering where you were!  I hope you had a good holiday! It's nice to hear your local fame is still enthusiastic! I hope you can get back in the spirit (pun intended!) and put on a display even if it's not to your usual standard - last year I still put out a display even though we weren't having a party but I really missed it so I'm back to normal this year, party's definitely on and I'm doing some prepping for outside as I realised how much I love it!
> Hopefully you'll come up with a theme you like but I'm sure your "fans" will love whatever you do!
> 
> ...


Thank you! The projector looks pretty good for £12!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Definitely thinking about buying the projector. 

Sorting out my skelly George so he can start driving to work with me tomorrow. Little Sam (the teeny-tiny skelly) has been in the car for about two weeks now. Time to up my game. Already had comments from the birders at work about Little Sam (one started singing "Dem Bones").


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

That's excellent @alexmc and a very informative video, thanks for sharing and @Daveferatu for requesting it

@Daveferatu: Thanks for the video, its definitely worth the price


As @joanneB previously mentionted ASDA stock is out on the 30th:





Online Food Shopping | Grocery Delivery | ASDA Groceries


Shop online at ASDA Groceries. The same great prices as in store, delivered to your door or click and collect from store.




groceries.asda.com





Not many but some new items I haven't seen anywhere else from TJ Hughes inc a werewolf ground breaker for 24.99 



https://www.tjhughes.co.uk/halloween-c1226


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up about TJ Hughes Batley at least we have one of those in Maidstone , our range has sold out of most of the stuff it had already , but they didnt have all the stuff i saw on this thread in an earlier post , and the nearest B&M store to me is over 10 miles away and not sure if its worth the journey or not as it would be at least an hour and a half maybe two hour journey there and back with our packed kentish roads . Done the clown thing , graveyard , haunted pirates , serial killers , witches theme , dancing ghost projections etc etc really trying to find a theme to get my juices flowing but nothing really jumping out , hell of a walkthrough alexmc , at the mo that is one thing i have not done but not sure if i would get time and timber enought to do it justice , plus my yard not that big but this is the only thing i actually fancy trying , how long has yours taken so far alexmc ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Pacman - ever done aliens/area 51?


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

pacman said:


> Thanks for the heads up about TJ Hughes Batley at least we have one of those in Maidstone , our range has sold out of most of the stuff it had already , but they didnt have all the stuff i saw on this thread in an earlier post , and the nearest B&M store to me is over 10 miles away and not sure if its worth the journey or not as it would be at least an hour and a half maybe two hour journey there and back with our packed kentish roads . Done the clown thing , graveyard , haunted pirates , serial killers , witches theme , dancing ghost projections etc etc really trying to find a theme to get my juices flowing but nothing really jumping out , hell of a walkthrough alexmc , at the mo that is one thing i have not done but not sure if i would get time and timber enought to do it justice , plus my yard not that big but this is the only thing i actually fancy trying , how long has yours taken so far alexmc ?


Oh about 7 days to put up the maze then a few days tweaking. Once the main bit is up and have a plan in place the rest is a lot easier. Probably going to be on this maze all the way up to Halloween but i know it will all be worth it. You really don't need a lot of space, I've done mazes in one marquee before, just have to be a little more inventive in the design. First maze i did i had walls made up of sheets hanging from string and a little space in the middle so I could scare people from all sides of the marquee. But i have a habit of making things bigger every year lol. I also struggled with a theme this year but watching a few horror films can help inspire a theme, maybe you could do a bit of everything and have different areas showing different themes.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

DandyBrit said:


> Pacman - ever done aliens/area 51?


this could be an epic build love the idea


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers alexmc , i am a genral builder/maintenance man and trouble is i have to over build everything lol , and i just know a few partitions would end up being like fort knox , but i am seriously contemplating a walkthrough , again my front yard is quite small and my back garden has never been used at Halloween mainly becuase its an an uphill gradient and very lumpy and bumpy and i am worried someone may fall in the dark , i still have various prop items from previous years i could use , inc a zombie hand wall and full size coffins etc , so really it would just be the actual walkthrough i would really need to build , hhhmmmmmm juices flowing lol 

thinking how i could incorporate my coffins , which are on hinges so people can hide inside and jump out , and my zombie hand wall which has 2 hand cut outs for a pair of real hands to be put through to grab people , had ton laughs with that 2 years ago ..... heres couple pics , i wonder if i put coffins near the front and zombie hand wall in the centre , it could be a strengthening wall its all timber ..... what you reckon ?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Area 51 Great idea DandyBrit , not sure if i could create a whole theme in time but i could defo do a smaller version , i saw a great Halloween photo of a garden in the states at Halloween with a crashed saucer and dead aliens , it was the nuts .

found it


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

B&M have been a bit of a disappointment this year for me. They're normally pretty decent but most of their bigger things are available cheaper at The Range so I wouldn't bother. Still need to check out Home Bargains as they've had fairly good stuff in recent years.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

pacman said:


> Cheers alexmc , i am a genral builder/maintenance man and trouble is i have to over build everything lol , and i just know a few partitions would end up being like fort knox , but i am seriously contemplating a walkthrough , again my front yard is quite small and my back garden has never been used at Halloween mainly becuase its an an uphill gradient and very lumpy and bumpy and i am worried someone may fall in the dark , i still have various prop items from previous years i could use , inc a zombie hand wall and full size coffins etc , so really it would just be the actual walkthrough i would really need to build , hhhmmmmmm juices flowing lol
> 
> thinking how i could incorporate my coffins , which are on hinges so people can hide inside and jump out , and my zombie hand wall which has 2 hand cut outs for a pair of real hands to be put through to grab people , had ton laughs with that 2 years ago ..... heres couple pics , i wonder if i put coffins near the front and zombie hand wall in the centre , it could be a strengthening wall its all timber ..... what you reckon ?
> View attachment 721832
> View attachment 721833


haha I know what you mean, can never do anything small always has to be big projects. Loving the props they look ace! I think this will work really well and definitely going to scare a few people. Can't wait to see your finishing pics of the walk through! You got to do it now


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

That seems to be a common problem - we overthink and tweak and are never happy with our work. Everyone else says how great something is but you never believe them.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

My other half spent 20 plus years trying to get me to stop doing Halloween yard setups , and last year i finally quit them , she will be my biggest hurdle lol , i got that itchty craving to do it like i used to but after last year not sure how many people would come , i know there was an awful lot of disappointed peole like i mentioned before on the forum on our best Halloween night ever we had over 500 kids plus there mums , dads and nans and grandads other family members etc , we know this for a fact as we made up 500 goodie sweet bags and on the night we actually ran out , the first and last time i can say this ever happened . You guys really got my brain going now , even if i cant get to do the yard setup i know i have to do a little indoor setup for close friends and families kids , its just with a walkthrough i know i got a whole shed choc full of stuff i could use to make a walkthrough work if i planned it , spiderweb victim , hanging corpse , tons severed heads , hands etc , going to try to get into the shed for a stock take weather permitting this weekend , HUGE THANKS guys for getting the enthusiasm going again . 

footnote I i still got the 2 vampire hunter kits left over from last year what you reckin i should put them on e bay for ? be handy to get some spare cash for timber for the walkthrough , couple pics to remind you , first photo one small vampire hunters kit photo taken outside , the second group photos show 2nd kit more elaborate with extra internal shelf with vials and blood samples etc taken in my workshop with yellow background .


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

DandyBrit said:


> That seems to be a common problem - we overthink and tweak and are never happy with our work. Everyone else says how great something is but you never believe them.


very true


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Pacman - if you decide to go down the ufo/alien/area 51 route someone has started a thread on making a ufo over in the halloween props section and there are some useful comments there if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh that projector looks mint! But £90!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Great effort from Aldi, the majority of the booklet is Halloween items. Excellent prices (projector aside) Argos should take note. I'm very interested to see the projector in use. I love the cat pumpkin, and happy to see the arch back. Thanks for posting screenies @joanneB

My local Morrisons didn't have much but they had a skeleton rabbit (£7) which I haven't seen before. I picked up a zombie arm with lantern for £10 (sorry for no pic, I still don't have a phone)

This current weather isn't exactly motivating for planning ??


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Stuck my head into home bargains. They mostly seem to have concentrated on the party side of things so most of the aisle was sweets and paper cups etc. 

Grabbed a skull and a wig but otherwise fairly slim pickings. 

That projector cost is a bit silly. The rising corpse might be fun if it isnt too small.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Matt 82 said:


> Stuck my head into home bargains. They mostly seem to have concentrated on the party side of things so most of the aisle was sweets and paper cups etc.
> 
> Grabbed a skull and a wig but otherwise fairly slim pickings.
> 
> That projector cost is a bit silly. The rising corpse might be fun if it isnt too small.


just purchased the rising corps. Its brill just needs a little padding added around the body to fill him out a bit


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you know the length?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

alexmc said:


> just purchased the rising corps. Its brill just needs a little padding added around the body to fill him out a bit


see what you mean about filling out , what you going to use because anything slightly weighty will affect the rising motion , maybe use some plastic freezer bags with air trapped in to reduce weight and allow the lifting action , had this problem with a prop years ago and i used paper and tissue at first and believe me within a little while it did affect the operation so much so i had to re think how to pad it out , but well worth the effort for the price and overall a great little animted effect .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Have any of you come across these before and if so are they any good ? i like the fact you can load you own noises on via usb if you do not like the ones provided ? and i also like the fact they work day and night and although they take batteries you can use a powered adapter which you can get cheap elsewhere , apparently a standard 10 second sound bite would last over 25,000 playbacks with one average set of batteries , not bad and you can record up to a 2 minute soundbite of your own sound , could be a really good addition to your Haunts and your walkthrough alexmc .








Talking Products, Halloween Decoration Party Motion Sensors with Spooky Sound Effects, Pack of 2, Werewolf Howl and Groaning Zombie : Amazon.co.uk: Everything Else


Talking Products, Halloween Decoration Party Motion Sensors with Spooky Sound Effects, Pack of 2, Werewolf Howl and Groaning Zombie : Amazon.co.uk: Everything Else



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

pacman said:


> see what you mean about filling out , what you going to use because anything slightly weighty will affect the rising motion , maybe use some plastic freezer bags with air trapped in to reduce weight and allow the lifting action , had this problem with a prop years ago and i used paper and tissue at first and believe me within a little while it did affect the operation so much so i had to re think how to pad it out , but well worth the effort for the price and overall a great little animted effect .


the body isn't to bad near the motor but between the legs and the body there isn't anything there.I was going to try newspaper but may have to rethink and use bin bags or something light.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Matt 82 said:


> Do you know the length?


its about 4ft i think, will measure


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

pacman said:


> Have any of you come across these before and if so are they any good ? i like the fact you can load you own noises on via usb if you do not like the ones provided ? and i also like the fact they work day and night and although they take batteries you can use a powered adapter which you can get cheap elsewhere , apparently a standard 10 second sound bite would last over 25,000 playbacks with one average set of batteries , not bad and you can record up to a 2 minute soundbite of your own sound , could be a really good addition to your Haunts and your walkthrough alexmc .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These sound amazing, defo thinking of buying one or two of these!!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the Aldi brochure @joanneB, it certainly puts other larger supermakets and shops to shame!
I'm particularly interested in the ground breaker as its arms and head moves (I'm presuming its the same mechanism as a lot of other halloween props like the crawling man etc) and the rising corpse. Yes the projector is £90 but it sounds like a normal cheap one which go on Amazon/Ebay for anything from £65 to £90 anyway and does come with preloaded videos inc Christmas ones (so like Atmosfear ones) and it states USB so I presume you could show other stuff? It'd be interesting to see what the videos are like!!  

@alexmc what is the rising corpse and where did you get it from? Is it the american rising reaper?

Those motion sensor sound devices sound good but pricey @pacman, nice idea but a bit expensive especially as I got 2 bluetooth torches for £15 each from B&M which do sound good (see my earlier posts a few weeks back).

My Morrisons was poor also @Batley but thankfully before we went shopping in there we had gone in Pound Stretcher (not sure if there are many around the UK) but I was quite impressed with what they had (photos further below).
Also we went in TK Max and half the stuff was gone inc the big stuff, managed to grab these though!










Anyway here's what I got from Pound Stretcher, these skellys I've just seen on other sites for £10 upward, cost me £2.49 each and the foot and hand shackles were £1.49 each (will look better after a bit of corpsing )









Here's shots of the shelves in Pound Stretcher:


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I never knew such thing exisited @pacman, very cool indeed.

Thanks for the photos @Daveferatu. I haven't seen those skellys before, definitely a bargain

Aldi items are online now for dispatch on Thursday





Thursday 3rd October - ALDI UK







www.aldi.co.uk





Looking at the gravestone inflatable again, the font is ugly 

4 weekends to go ?. I was hoping to prep today but ended up baking pumpkin spice cookies instead. I hope your prepping is coming along more than mine


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

For making bodies bigger but keeping them light: I used to get photography equipment sent to me wrapped in bubble wrap, except the bubbles were huge. So if the wrap was a square foot, there would only be 4 bubbles on it. They were light as a feather but would be big enough to fill things out without weighing them down.

Annoyingly, I don't have any at the moment as I used the ones I kept for their intended purpose. More annoyingly they are very expensive on Amazon. 

If you look up 'packing air bags" you might find something cheap on Ebay.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Daveferatu said:


> Thanks for the Aldi brochure @joanneB, it certainly puts other larger supermakets and shops to shame!
> I'm particularly interested in the ground breaker as its arms and head moves (I'm presuming its the same mechanism as a lot of other halloween props like the crawling man etc) and the rising corpse. Yes the projector is £90 but it sounds like a normal cheap one which go on Amazon/Ebay for anything from £65 to £90 anyway and does come with preloaded videos inc Christmas ones (so like Atmosfear ones) and it states USB so I presume you could show other stuff? It'd be interesting to see what the videos are like!!
> 
> @alexmc what is the rising corpse and where did you get it from? Is it the american rising reaper?
> ...


It was a cheap prop from the Range but works really well think I spent 18 pounds on him. Would love to have the American version but i think that will take some time before its available in the UK


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Matt 82 said:


> For making bodies bigger but keeping them light: I used to get photography equipment sent to me wrapped in bubble wrap, except the bubbles were huge. So if the wrap was a square foot, there would only be 4 bubbles on it. They were light as a feather but would be big enough to fill things out without weighing them down.
> 
> Annoyingly, I don't have any at the moment as I used the ones I kept for their intended purpose. More annoyingly they are very expensive on Amazon.
> 
> If you look up 'packing air bags" you might find something cheap on Ebay.


Thanks @Matt 82 thats great idea I think I may have some in a box from a delivery the other week! I hope I didn't pop them.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Batley said:


> I never knew such thing exisited @pacman, very cool indeed.
> 
> Thanks for the photos @Daveferatu. I haven't seen those skellys before, definitely a bargain
> 
> ...


 4 weeks aaarrrggh time running out


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all,
> wow, nice job and welcome @alexmc!
> (could you repeat the walkthroughs but at a slower pace - I'm getting RSI keep clicking the pause button to capture everything   ). Brilliant job, that's a lot of work - we hope you can post more stuff!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting these @Daveferatu - have bought 3 to have as our 'house climbers'. Would have liked to get 5, but starting to feel a bit skint and still got to get some uv/blacklights and uv reactive paint. By reading the reviews, might be able to get a couple more at bargain price in the sale after halloween.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Got two of the T-Rex dinosaur skulls from Morry's this morning. Want to have a go at adding horns etc and making a dragon skull trophy for the wall.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> Got two of the T-Rex dinosaur skulls from Morry's this morning. Want to have a go at adding horns etc and making a dragon skull trophy for the wall.


sounds a great idea DandyBrit , have you decided how to make the horns yet ? how big have the horns got to be as i haven't seen these T - REX skulls yet .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Maybe use Apoxy Sculpt for the horns - I know people on the forum use it all the time and rave about it. The skull is not massive (obviously not Life size!!) so I'll have to sketch some ideas of types/size of horns and frills. Also what kind of back board to mount it on.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> Maybe use Apoxy Sculpt for the horns - I know people on the forum use it all the time and rave about it. The skull is not massive (obviously not Life size!!) so I'll have to sketch some ideas of types/size of horns and frills. Also what kind of back board to mount it on.


How about simple plywood for the backing for your dragon head depending on how thick you want it and it would make it easier to mount the skull on and you can paint it with cheap black acrylic paint then seal it with clear sealer , this way if you want to add a frame to the ply it would be easy to fix to , for the horns are you thinking really curved or slightly ? if slightly maybe a piece of broom handle cut to size required then whittled to a curved point or near to shape as you want then zap it with a hand power sander or dremel type tool to finish it off this way you could screw threw the skull into the wooden horn to fix it ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Somewhere I have some Premboard and other bits and bobs that may work - will have to dig it out. Not sure about the curve of the horns yet. Will look at what I have around and about. May


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^This didn't post properly - it seemed to have a bit of a wobble.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Failing that horn idea what about getting one of those vulture skeletons at £2.49 each that Daveferatu has a photo of on the previous page , look at the feet you could cut two of the clawed feet off and use them as horns for one dragon and 2 off the other foot for the 2nd dragon ? i think they would look the nuts i reckon ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They didn't have these in my local Poundstretcher when I went in on Monday. Also I want something a bit bigger I think - more of a sweeping horn with a nice curve on it. I have this weekend off (YAY!) so I'll have a doodle and a think and come up with some ideas. Thanks for the suggestions - I'll keep them in mind if my idea doesn't work. Have to keep checking to see if our P/Stretcher gets these in at all. It's a bit of a scratty shop to be honest - the wheeled baskets were absolutely filthy at the bottom.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> They didn't have these in my local Poundstretcher when I went in on Monday. Also I want something a bit bigger I think - more of a sweeping horn with a nice curve on it. I have this weekend off (YAY!) so I'll have a doodle and a think and come up with some ideas. Thanks for the suggestions - I'll keep them in mind if my idea doesn't work. Have to keep checking to see if our P/Stretcher gets these in at all. It's a bit of a scratty shop to be honest - the wheeled baskets were absolutely filthy at the bottom.


same old same old DandyBrit , i got same problem keep seeing these great little items in these shops but my local branches dont have any .....


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

What does everyone think of ATMOSFX GHOSTLY APPARITIONS 2 effects this year ? they look bloody scarier i think than the first check it out if you haven't seen them -








Ghostly Apparitions 2


Three strange ghosts have materialized at your home for Halloween. The phantoms of the Ghostly Apparitions 2 Digital Decoration Collection are dying to meet you and your family. Project these spirts on your walls, windows and more.




atmosfx.com


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

pacman said:


> What does everyone think of ATMOSFX GHOSTLY APPARITIONS 2 effects this year ? they look bloody scarier i think than the first check it out if you haven't seen them -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing a lot scarier than the last one. Just brought the singing pumpkins and the ghostly apparitions for my display this year!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey everyone!

See everyones been mad busy prepping! I lost my Halloween mojo for a while  had a real run of bad luck with props I bought. Two "lost" en-route from the US. One actually got to the UK only to vanish in the UK! And then people sending broken rubbish trying to pull a fast one  hahah! However, pulled my socks up and catching up on the last 10 pages of this thread has got me back on track!!!

@alexmc that walkthrough is brilliant! Thanks for the videos too - really inspiring! I really wanted to do that this year, but not got my garden anywhere near finished so maybe 202....3!! 

@pacman glad to see you back mate! Hard to suggest you a theme, you've done em all!!! I really like the Alien suggestion tho. I saw these alien head skeletons on my travels it'd be awesome to see them in a set up!! Also, re the Sound Motion Sensors, you can buy them £10-15 cheaper without the sounds pre-loaded, you just upload your own mp3 sounds to it, far better!

@Batley thanks for all the retail updates, all thoroughly crap this year  how did your tree get on? the pic that was up before looked amazing! I gave up on my cardboard tube one, as I cant work out a way to make it transportable and stable enough to withstand the inevitable TOT'rs grabbing it!

@Daveferatu nice work on your cauldron reaper man!! Looking awesome!

Anyone that's doing projections this year, I've got a few animations im not using anymore, drop me a PM if you want em


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Great to see you back @EPD, wow that's a lot of disappointment, I hope you'll be (have been) reimbursed for your parcels ?. Sorry to hear about your tree, There's a freestanding one on eBay if you still after one:








Halloween Huge Spooky Tree 260cm Tall Great Display Prop Indoors/Outdoors Scene 4894158058800 | eBay


Halloween Prop - 260cm Tree. Use for indoor or outdoors.



rover.ebay.com




Expensive tho. I've ordered one as the tree I made (thanks btw) cost a lot more than that ?
I'm happy your back on track ?

I managed to prep a little yesterday thanks to a one day break from the rain. Only 4 weeks left, really need to get in with it!

Hope you're all doing and prepping well ?


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

I almost bought that tree last week when they had the sitewide 10% off, @Batley , but the size put me off! 2.6m is huge!! Unless the branches will bend down...
Im off to investigate!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EPD said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> See everyones been mad busy prepping! I lost my Halloween mojo for a while  had a real run of bad luck with props I bought. Two "lost" en-route from the US. One actually got to the UK only to vanish in the UK! And then people sending broken rubbish trying to pull a fast one  hahah! However, pulled my socks up and catching up on the last 10 pages of this thread has got me back on track!!!
> 
> ...


HIYA EPD damn good to see you back , and that stinks m8 regarding the imported props , i am guessing they were not cheap either my swamp witch cost me £200 inc delivery luckily i didnt have to pay import tax or v.a.t. but you always run the risk of stuff getting trashed or lost , although a lot of U.S. sellers wont sell to the UK unless you have insured shipping which costs a bloody fortune , and as for the alien skeletons there the nuts , even if i dont do the alien theme i am seriously thinking of picking a couple up for that price , thank you for the heads up on that one m8 , so have you got a plan or theme already under way this year ?


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I haven't found that particular tree anywhere else, have you? I'll post a pic when I can. I should think the branches will bend, the one I bought last year looks similar and is pretty much bendable pool noodles for branches

The Costco reaper is now £99.99, _could_ be discounted futher, though the banjo skeletons and spider sold out online

I'm going into ASDA tomorrow to round up the annual retail disapointment


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Pacman, I'd love to see your take on an Alien theme!! Im seeing either a Roswell recreation with your goodself in some 50s clothing or a toxic/radioactive containment area!! 
Re the props, i normally buy through a reshipping service from places that dont ship outside of the US, tax etc taken care of, been stung too many times not too. So far, one has been refunded 

As for theme... I've somehow managed to aquire this little lot , going to turn a couple of skeletons into scarecrows and go something along the lines of an evil pumpkin patch!  Hoping to find a friendly West Country farmer thats got some free cornstalks and I'm halfway there!!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Bately - look what we missed out on The Tree


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

@Batley how did your tree go together last year? Is it a metal frame of sorts? I'm just thinking if i could get the hacksaw out to the big one? Also, it's a Widmann brand tree, the open mouth one is Premier.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

SOUNDS BRILLIANT EPD i did think of a scarecrow , and corn field type haunt myself 4 years ago as a farm less than a mile from me on the outskirts of town had grown a whole field of it , but the following years he has not grown it since , typical lol yes go for it , and i believe it would be kind of current as well as that film had a scarecrow in one of its stories i believe the film was called SCARY STORIES TO TELL IN THE DARK , dont know if you have seen it , it has got some good reviews from a lot good horror podcasts and magazines , heres the link to the trailers , love the scarecrow guy .








Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark - Jangly Man Trailer | IMDb


It's 1968 in America. Change is blowing in the wind...but seemingly far removed from the unrest in the cities is the small town of Mill Valley where for generations, the shadow of the Bellows family has loomed large. It is in their mansion on the edge of town that Sarah, a young girl with...




www.imdb.com




and jury is still out on the alien U.F.O. theme as i would love to do it but dont think it would work where i live , still not got a solid theme yet oooohhh time is running out and the missus already whingeing i should leave it again lol


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

EPD said:


> Bately - look what we missed out on The Tree


??? OMG we could have had a forest. Wow. Gonna email to ask if it's coming back in stock... lol. Excellent find @EPD.

Yeah, 3 metal poles that connect together into a wooden base, the top (branches) is its own piece , the pole is then covered by draping fabric which is the trunk. So pretty much like every other prop

Damn tho, that tree price lol


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

EPD said:


> Pacman, I'd love to see your take on an Alien theme!! Im seeing either a Roswell recreation with your goodself in some 50s clothing or a toxic/radioactive containment area!!
> Re the props, i normally buy through a reshipping service from places that dont ship outside of the US, tax etc taken care of, been stung too many times not too. So far, one has been refunded
> 
> As for theme... I've somehow managed to aquire this little lot , going to turn a couple of skeletons into scarecrows and go something along the lines of an evil pumpkin patch!  Hoping to find a friendly West Country farmer thats got some free cornstalks and I'm halfway there!!
> ...


Love your pumpkins, especially the sinister looking one on the floor.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

@Batley - re tree, got this back from them this morning 


> Apologies but we will not be acquiring more now until next year.
> 
> Blue Lagoon Products Ltd


I'm going to pull the trigger on one of the ebay ones 

@Matt 82 I was meant to say this last night, although I'm probably too late, but, if you're still after a solution to some giant cobwebbing, then you want Stockinette, preferably upholsterers stockinette like this stuff . After the discussion on here last year, I found that our UK equivalent to the US's beef netting is Mutton cloth, then the fabric rabbit hole of discovery i fell into  led me from the more expensive food grade stuff, to the harder, even more expensive and smaller cut car polishing stuff, to the upholsterers padding covering stuff!!! For a few quid, it's worth experimenting!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Aww, worth bookmarking the site for next year then ?. I've received the same tree from the eBay seller, when I'm home I'll get some photos uploaded ?
Edit: gotta collect tree tomorrow so will add photos then, sorry 

I love your theme idea and your assortment of pumpkins ?

Costco witch and gargoyle are reduced futher, the sites down atm but iirc witch under £100 and gargoyles £34.99. I'd like the latter.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Alright for £29.99 (+p&p)




__





Buy Haunted House: Spooky Butler with Lights & Sound at Home Bargains


Haunted House Spooky Butler with Lights & Sound - Only £29.99 at Home Bargains!




www.homebargains.co.uk


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome back @EPD !
So sorry you had bad luck with the US suppliers/parcel system, I hope you get it sorted even if it's just your money back. I hope you get your halloween mojo back, I was the same last year but I missed our party so much that it's all back to normal this year! Loving the pumpkins, gruesome/haunted pumpkin patch? It'd be particularly good if you get hold of the stalks - such potential!!

Good luck with the dragon skull trophy @DandyBrit , I hope you have can sort the horns, how about carving and glueing/painting foam ones or use the horns off a cheap devil horns headbands? Looking forward to any piccys you share!  

@pacman not sure on suggestions for you as like others have said you've likely done them all before!! How about a Haunted Lunatic Asylum or abandoned/haunted hospital? A UFO one would be brilliant but I'm thinking about how much work would be involved to do a UFO or even part of a crashed one not to mention alien beings props? I'm sure once you get going you'd do it justice!!
Yes the new Atmosfear stuff does look creepy, I've not watched them all yet but some of the Diabolic Debutant ones look good so far!
FYI all, I've just received a new projector for this year as one of mine packed in a couple of years ago after 1 year (Chinese Ebay ones!!) - I was too tempted and took the plunge and got a 720P one off Amazon with 3 year warranty for £80, will report back how good it is soon.

Thanks for the shopping links @Batley , tempted with the Home Bargains butler for that price!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

While I'm on here's an update on my Cauldron Creep, it's 90% done now, just got to tidy up some wiring and decorate the rod (a branch might be too heavy (when I find one!!) so may wrap it in paper/PVA glue and spray it).
Here's the latest video . . .

I've still not got my Asda George Haunted doll or poseable skellys, bl00dy Yodel screwed up big time and now George are now chasing them up, it's been over 2 weeks since Yodel said they've delivered them to a neighbour - not near us they haven't!!

Also each year I dig my spade in and separate a channel in the lawn to fit each foam gravestone then stamp them back after halloween, so this year I've made some clamps out of some wood I had and got some bolts/wing nuts and 4" nails so I can clamp them and stick them into the ground easily, I've sprayed them so they're darker since these photos.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Love the creep vid - he looks right at you!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Argh, the butler is sold out already. It looked really good for the price. I wish HB would make an effort in-store, you can tell most of its previous years unsold stock. 

ASDA had their stock out today, skelly dog looks good in person. The doorbell is well worth £6. I almost bought a few bits but hoping to buy them if there's reductions, I won't hold my breath, tho ?

Your effort paid off, it looks excellent @Daveferatu. Great idea with the gravestones support ?

I'm still looking for sweet and chocolate alternatives for ToTers. It's hard to top last years of a Poundworld item and candy goodie bag. I've done various novelty items. Increasing prices and Trick or Treaters make it harder to figure out. I'm thinking to offer a variety of full-size items from chocolate bars, soft drinks and crisps, then let them choose, I'm not sure how well that'll go down.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EXCELLENT work Daveferatu on the creep , i love the smoothness of the animation on the creep its almost disturbing lol , and yes he bloody does look at you with an eerie look , thanks for all the posts regarding Halloween items in various stores , i was extremely disappointed with what my local Wilco had in store although i did buy 2 of the £2.99 skulls they are selling with the open and closing jaw , these are extremely good quality with a lot of detail , well worth the buy for modyifying and prop building , and T.J. Hughes had some nice bits in comparison .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Bought the Asda skelly dog yesterday - really nice so didn't want to risk not getting one in the post-Halloween sale. Went around the shop with it perched on top of two big packs of loo rolls like it was guarding the trolley. Really caught the attention of two little boys shopping with their dad. We passed them 2/3 times and the last time the youngest one shouts "It's there again - look, look - it's behind you!". Got to love the reactions of kids to things like that. Wonder what he said to his mum when he got home.
Last night we watched "The House in Nightmare Park" starring Frankie Howerd - it was funny but not too cheesy. You forget that we actually had a British film industry. This one was made at Pinewood.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

i saw the skellie dog in asda , i actually liked the skellie cat in T.J. Hughes , and yes its the kids reaction that most of us do what we do , its priceless and some of the things there imagination expands on when they carry on thinking is even more remarkable , think i told you about the little local paper boy who used to deliver free papers to my house with his mum in the evenings and i watched them delivering papers through various letterboxes at different houses on the way to mine then see him when he got to mine then he would give the paper to his mum so she would have to come up the drive put it through the letterbox , then next door onwards he would take over off her and walk up and put them through peoples letterboxes himself again etc when i caught her one day and asked why he did that she said because at halloween i used to put gravestones on the driveway and he had convinced himself and he actually believed this that i still had the bodies of the people from the gravestones under the tarmac after Halloween and was creeped at coming up the driveway lol ...... kids imagination see what i mean about priceless ..... that still tickles me to this day .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a cat already so I was looking for a dog - thought about having it chew a leg bone or chase a human skelly up a tree or something.

My holy grail is to get a monkey skelly to put in my little cage - wish we would get them here in UK. Can't afford to import unfortunately.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

i have not even seen a skeleton monkey but that would be the nuts lol especially if you got 3 could do the see no evil hear no evil setup lol


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They have had monkey skellies over the pond for the last couple of years - waiting patiently to see if they eventually make their way to the UK.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi all, New to this site, so still trying to find my way about. but looks good being all about Halloween.
Not sure if this is the best thread to ask this on but here goes anyway.
Are there any shops or people you guys know that can fix animated props or were i can get replacement motors / contol units from?


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

@EPD Sorry for the late photos, hope this helps:

Yeah.. its big! You can bend the branches however you wish, I didn't do a great job here. I think its really effective, I prefer to the Premier version I bought last year. Only negatives for me, the top slot area is covered in cardboard so a potential problem if the heavens open. Also, it'll need staking to the ground or it'll blow over with a gust of wind


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nick Nick said:


> Hi all, New to this site, so still trying to find my way about. but looks good being all about Halloween.
> Not sure if this is the best thread to ask this on but here goes anyway.
> Are there any shops or people you guys know that can fix animated props or were i can get replacement motors / contol units from?


You could ask in the wider forum if you haven't done so already - lots of smart people on here - someone may have an answer.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

cheers, I tried here first being the thread implied uk, have people in the states offering advise but it would mean sending stuff overseas, so not really worth it. thanks will keep looking


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I've had a browse on various items for ToT and out of the 4 large supermarkets, ASDA is the cheapest for most of multipacks as they have 2 for £3 which inc a large variety:






Online Food Shopping | Grocery Delivery | ASDA Groceries


Shop online at ASDA Groceries. The same great prices as in store, delivered to your door or click and collect from store.




groceries.asda.com





At just over 6p a bag (40 pack for £2.50) is the best value Haribo I've found inc discount stores:





Online Food Shopping | Grocery Delivery | ASDA Groceries


Shop online at ASDA Groceries. The same great prices as in store, delivered to your door or click and collect from store.




groceries.asda.com





If you want soely Starmix then theres 50 bags of Haribo Starmix £4 @Tesco





Haribo Starmix Megabox 800G - Tesco Groceries


Fruit Flavour, Cola Flavour and Sweet Foam Gums




www.tesco.com





If you want Swizzles Iceland Warehouse have good deals (bulk tubs and bags)








Swizzels Drumstick Raspberry & Milk Flavour Chewy Lollies


Buy Swizzels Drumstick Raspberry & Milk Flavour Chewy Lollies online at Iceland. Free next day delivery on orders over £40.




www.iceland.co.uk












Swizzels Double Lollies


Buy Swizzels Double Lollies online at Iceland. Free next day delivery on orders over £40.




www.iceland.co.uk












Swizzels Fruity Pops Fruit Flavour Lollipops


Buy Swizzels Fruity Pops Fruit Flavour Lollipops online at Iceland. Free next day delivery on orders over £40.




www.iceland.co.uk












Swizzels Party Mix 785g


Buy Swizzels Party Mix 785g online at Iceland. Free next day delivery on orders over £40.




www.iceland.co.uk





Alternative:
Box of 36 bags of Walkers crisps at Farmfoods and Iceland for £4 or
Box of 36 Walkers Quavers, Monster Munch, Wotsits for £4 at Farmfoods (Morrisons and Iceland £5)








Walkers Snacks Mix 36 Box


Buy Walkers Snacks Mix 36 Box online at Iceland. Free next day delivery on orders over £40.




www.iceland.co.uk


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll stick to the sweets. I'd just eat the crisps.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Amazing work on the sweets comparisons @Batley !!! I stopped by b&m & homebargains on my way home, didnt maximise my money to sweet ratio! Wish I'd checked in here first!!  And thanks for the tree pics. I wont be able to stake mine down where im planning to put it, but a few bricks should do the job! Im going to roll up some chicken wire to give it some body too! 

@Daveferatu Mate, awesome job on the reaper!! Much smoother motion than the one I had! Can't wait to see him dressed and in place!! Are you going to feed some smoke through the cauldron too?

@Nick Nick welcome aboard! You're right, the main forums are UScentric, so they suggest stuff they can pick up no problem, trickier for us!! What are you having trouble with? 

In other news...My corn quest is bearing fruit!! Getting very excited now!!! Not so sure the other half is going to agree when she come home to find 4 bundles like this hanging from the conservatory roof drying out...


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

No worries  I didn't think about shaping the trunk, that's a great idea. Happy you got your corn stalks,very much looking forward to photos of your display

I've settled on crisps and drinks for the ToT this year. I won't touch either of those unlike the Cadbury funsize bars 

I'm trying to find coloured spotlights that are preferably powered by one adapter to light up gravestones but have only found white so far


----------



## anth85 (Jul 13, 2017)

pacman said:


> What does everyone think of ATMOSFX GHOSTLY APPARITIONS 2 effects this year ? they look bloody scarier i think than the first check it out if you haven't seen them -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking at doing something like that this year. My worry is they are a bit too scarey for the younger ones! I was thinking of putting the singing ghosts and skeletons downstairs bay window and doing a jack o lantern on the front lawn.

I was also thinking of putting something up in the passageway, so when the trick or treaters knock, i can slowly open the door (with creaking sound effect) then have a video play of something projected as if a ghost or something was offering the sweets. I'm struggling to find something suitable.

I'm a bit of a techy and work in IT so i have a good supply of projectors and iPads to run the 3 possibly 4 if I do the upstairs bay window too.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

anth85 said:


> I'm looking at doing something like that this year. My worry is they are a bit too scarey for the younger ones! I was thinking of putting the singing ghosts and skeletons downstairs bay window and doing a jack o lantern on the front lawn.
> 
> I was also thinking of putting something up in the passageway, so when the trick or treaters knock, i can slowly open the door (with creaking sound effect) then have a video play of something projected as if a ghost or something was offering the sweets. I'm struggling to find something suitable.
> 
> I'm a bit of a techy and work in IT so i have a good supply of projectors and iPads to run the 3 possibly 4 if I do the upstairs bay window too.


I did the same anth85 , i used the jack o lanterns projections at the front with a few gravestone props behind and behind that in my lounge window i had Ghostly Apparitions going but with no sound because its that that doubles the creepiness of the whole thing , i just had grim grinning ghosts and other stuff like that inc songs from hocus pocus as backing playing low in the background it kind of mellowed the mood for the tiny tots .
yeah outstanding work on the sweet pricing bloody outstanding , as regards the lighting for the gravestones have you thought about buying translucent paint and getting a few plain white lights and painting a color on the lens to add tints like red , green etc ? it does work i have done it many years ago when i had the same predicament with colored lighting and was only able to get white , might be cheaper long term if you cannot source colored lights.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

@Batley How about These Spotlights? They daisy chain to one adapter, save those plugs!!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

@pacman thanks very much for that ?, I will keep that in mind as I do need a lot of lighting this year ?

@EPD that's exactly what I'm looking for, I will give those ago, thank you ?

I've been looking for this prop and I didn't realise The Range had it until I saw a photo on eBay and knew it was from there. Unfortunately it won't be back instock online ?. I hope my local has it instock ?.


https://www.therange.co.uk/occasion/halloween/characters-and-decorations/animated-characters-and-decorations/animated-characters/standing-animated-witch/#276902



Also now looking into something to cover the animated props with, no room for a gazebo. It's rained everyday here for the past 2 weeks, I know there's still over 3 weeks to go but rather prep for the worst ??


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

picked one of these up from the store the other day, online still shows not available but stores are starting to recieve limited stock now, my store only got 4 and i managed to get 1


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

@Nick Nick thank you for that ?, I will ring my local tomorrow! For the price its a really good creepy prop. Its also expensive everywhere else.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

not sure what your looking for, but i purchased 2 remote control led colour changable floodlights off ebay. to light up my grave yard wall and witches house. £30.00 for the pair. might be worth a look


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks for your suggestions, its much appreciated. Sorry I couldn"t help with your prop issues. I only really have access to one power outlet for lighting and so more lights on one adapter is what I'm after. The one @EPD linked to looks perfect. I'm hoping there will be a discount code in the next few days. I should be planning the boring technical stuff but here I am browsing props and Trick or treat items


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EPD said:


> @Batley How about These Spotlights? They daisy chain to one adapter, save those plugs!!


BLOODY GOOD CALL EPD they look very good and at that price about £7 each not bad at all ideal for gravestones .
and the witch prop is very good value i have the original swamp witch prop from the U.S.A. which i am sure this is based on , and that cost me over £200 , i sincerely hope you can get one , failing that you could ask other members if available in another store in a nearby town or area .


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks @pacman ? Have you decided yet if you are going to proceed with a set up?

If anyone is considering the reaper or gargoyle from Costco, both are low stock now and I imagine won't make it to be discounted further. (7 reapers and 25 gargoyles left)


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

did get the reaper, but didnt work as it should, have sent it back for a replacement hopefully


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

what sort of displays or haunts do you guys do ?, I do a walk through thats open for about 4 hours on the night


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Nick Nick said:


> what sort of displays or haunts do you guys do ?, I do a walk through thats open for about 4 hours on the night


Hi Nick welcome to Forum! I do the same as you bud I do a walk through and throw a party for the adults in the evening. Whats you theme this year Nick?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Nick Nick said:


> what sort of displays or haunts do you guys do ?, I do a walk through thats open for about 4 hours on the night


Hi Nick Nick , well for over 20 years plus i have been doing front yard setups with home made props at first and as more props both static and mechanical were available from abroad those as well and home made jump scare setups all within various themes etc , some of the other members have done walkthroughs and some like me front yard or garden setups in similar ways to myself with props where the TRICK OR TREATERS had to walk through or past the props scares etc to get the goodies at the door then out again , not only front yards and gardens some back gardens and a lot also included internal haunts as well as outside so a whole mish mash you could say , so i guess in one way or another we all do a basic walk through but i have never done like a mazed walkthrough like alexmc or by the sounds of it yourself , where you would wind up and down a series of walkways although i would like to have .


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

hi guys, i have videos on youtube, nick nicholls if you care to take a look, theme at the front is the same each year (haunted castle) all the kids in the area know it as that, then sections within change each year, going to expand this year into the front garden as well having a seperate area from the main walkthrough.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

this year i am adding a purpose built witches house facade and a graveyard wall both of which attach to the side of the gazebos i use to cover the walk through, then going to light it up with purple led lighting should look ok. i hope


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Evening all,
thanks for the lights link @EPD I'm tempted with them at that price, I also have 2 led remote colour changing floodlights what I got last year (I think I put in a post in last years thread) which I extended the cables but these look more suitable for small areas of highlight lighting like gravestones etc 

Thanks for the sweets links @Batley , more planning!!

We normally just do a front garden display and odd window projections but we do virtually all downstairs including scene setters as we have a party. Love to do a walk through but ain't got the room!  Thanks for the YouTube nod Nick Nick, will have a look - looking forward to yours and @alexmc vids if you post some after Halloween.
PS: have a look at last years thread, @pacman did a Witches House and I think Batley did as well, super cool!

Talking of witch (see what I did there!), @pacman have you decided if and what you are going to do for a display? You know you want to!!   I hope you do, you'll miss it if you don't! I know how I felt last year after Halloween with not having a party and just doing a basic display at the front - back to normal this year!!

FINALLY got my Asda George stuff! Asda had confirmed with Yodel that they had messed up and so Asda had sent out replacements, this time by TNT and got them today, I can confirm the skellys are basically the same as the pose n stay ones (bones look cleaner!) but the doll is a bit feeble (even more chuffed with my haunted doll now! ). So the Asda skellys are definitely a bargain at £25 each and I'm tempted to get a couple more, these normally retail at £40 - £50!!
Here's the doll:









and a link to a video of it in action

Here's the skelly and a shot of it's hip as I've mentioned previously:


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I also only do a front garden display as that's all there's room for, unfortunately ?. I usually focus on one area in the garden, I use a backdrop to avoid decorating the house exterior. I will have a look at your YouTube @Nick Nick ??

Thanks for the photos @Daveferatu and reviews ?. The Costco skelly is still 39.99, so it is a bargain.

Not much from Lidl, different variety of sweets tho:





Leaflets


Lidl's history goes back to the 1930s, when the company was founded in Germany as a grocery wholesaler. Today, Lidl is one of the largest grocery retailers in Europe.




www.lidl.co.uk


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

looking back on the thread i see EPD is on the search for corn, i have that problem each year living in a london borough, so i grew my own this year


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

@Nick Nick Brilliant videos man! I love how everyone's involved!! How many Gazebos are you using in your maze? How are you keeping the area dividers up? It's giving me tonnes of motivation for next year!! And awesome work on your mini corn field!! If you fancy a trip to mine to setup a nice lug for next year, just give me a shout!! 

@pacman Have you decided on a haunt yet??!!! With your knowledge of the horror classics I see you dressed as an olde Victorian Gentleman doing a mini ghost walk around your place telling a story in Astonishing Legends style! Walk people to props and have someone jump out at them after your spiel! It'd be amazing! Not sure how that'd go down in your area, but around here people would absolutely love it!

On that topic, I've booked tickets for the Shepton Mallet Prison Ghost tour https://www.sheptonmalletprison.com/ghosttours again this year! It was hilarious last year, but ended up very creepy.... not so sure if it was the spirits in the Prison, or the Pub we stopped in beforehand that affected me...


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

The large walkthrough consists of one 3mx6m pop up, two 2.5x2.5m and this year i am adding a 2mx3m so i can include a mini maze type thing and another 3x3 or the front garden to do a hillbilly haunted corn field type theme, But looking at a large 8mx5m marquee for next year to keep every thing under one roof, Gazebos take a lot of monitoring if the weather turns bad.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Dividers for the dfferent themes are simple stud walls made from old roof battens and then cable tied to the gazebo frames.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Late to the group - I was on Reaper one and Card Swap one so been busy with that - anyway just been to Lidl at lunch and they have some really great 'kids' bedding (100% cotton as well) really wish they would do it double and king size!! https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/monster-market/meradiso-kids-halloween-bedlinen/p25741


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Just received my Boris Karloff T Shirt to accompany my old Nosferatu one!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EPD said:


> @Nick Nick Brilliant videos man! I love how everyone's involved!! How many Gazebos are you using in your maze? How are you keeping the area dividers up? It's giving me tonnes of motivation for next year!! And awesome work on your mini corn field!! If you fancy a trip to mine to setup a nice lug for next year, just give me a shout!!
> 
> @pacman Have you decided on a haunt yet??!!! With your knowledge of the horror classics I see you dressed as an olde Victorian Gentleman doing a mini ghost walk around your place telling a story in Astonishing Legends style! Walk people to props and have someone jump out at them after your spiel! It'd be amazing! Not sure how that'd go down in your area, but around here people would absolutely love it!
> 
> On that topic, I've booked tickets for the Shepton Mallet Prison Ghost tour https://www.sheptonmalletprison.com/ghosttours again this year! It was hilarious last year, but ended up very creepy.... not so sure if it was the spirits in the Prison, or the Pub we stopped in beforehand that affected me...


firstly cheers Daveferatu , no have still not finalized whether or not to have just a party with horror theme indoors or yard setup or both , but thanks to you all for your suggestions , i left it way too late to do anything proper justice to be honest cos as you old timers on this forum know when i do a yard setup i usually go full on but after my hiatus last year i am still getting pressure from missus not to start it back up again , thing is so many friends and family etc now have grand children or are expecting grand children or babies in next 6 months of have recent tiny tots that the pressure is building from them for me to start it back up again lol , i may just go the party theme idea and see if i can ease into it lol , but i feel i do want to get into it again but not quite so full on as last time as it was becoming less fun cos of the pressure i put on myself and you ALL KNOW how that is as we all do it . 
Love the Karloff T shirt and the Nosferatu T also Daveferatu , quality m8 , and thank you EPD for the flattering comment about you imagining me being in an olde Victorian character costume telling ghost stories , yes that's a brilliant idea , i am actually throwing around the idea of setting up my back garden next year just for friends and family to go into as a private Halloween walk-through , and this would mean i could really go to town and do it up and set it up over a couple of weeks rather than one day , and i can rest assured that nothing would get nicked if i left it unattended as well , and that would be my favorite character to dress up as , almost like a ghostly presenter in the old 50s 60s T.V. & radio style shows at Halloween in the U.S. , good to see your an ASTONISHING LEGENDS listener as well EPD , I say again to you old school forum members and you younger newer members theres some excellent and funny podcasts out there for free if you like ghost stories , the paranormal or anything strange , nothing i like more than listening to these shows whilst making my props or setting up my old yard haunts , i can personally recommend a couple which are available on Itunes and , stitcher etc and most of the main core podcast broadcasters , HILLBILLY HORROR STORIES is a great and funny podcast , ASTONISHING LEGENDS has some great content , and HISTORY DWEEBS is very funny in a non politically correct way , givce them a try you may like them .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

And by the way EPD so envious of your Shepton Mallet prison Ghost tour , hope you have a brilliant night m8 i am sure you will and let us know how it goes , just dont bring anything home ...... lol.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

The Range have discounted a few items, the prices are the same instore.


https://www.therange.co.uk/halloween/characters-and-decorations/#sort=relevance&page=1&lpp=24



My local had just put out 4 hag wiitches and shes now a fiver off, very happy to find her let alone the fiver off . I first saw it on Mad About Horror, very happy The Range stocked it. I also bought the flying dragon (also a fiver off) and very happy with that also, excellent quality.

Its definitely hit and miss with their items, there was 2 dragons and one had a lot of exposed (glue gun) glue. I really liked the Animated Witch Cauldron online but the quality is poor with the bunch my local had.As for the little fortune teller box, I'd say a cereal box is better quality than that was.


I also popped into ASDA again, they've sold and awful lot. I picked up what I wanted as I doubt they'll make it to the sale. Fyi: they have New York Bakery pumpkin spice bagels out (£1). Finally, pumpkin spice is trickling out over here.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice one Batley, gald you got your witch, the flying dragon is something different not seen anything else like that.
my replacement Costco reaper arrived and working as it should, so happy with that, wife has now put a ban on my spending, 1 xbog reaper, 1x lunging reaper, 1x hag witch, 1x pumpkin ground breaker, 1 x screaming Banshee, 1 x flying dargon think that will do for this year, unless i see a bargin


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks again for mentioning you bought it instore, I wouldn't have went otherwise as its out the way. For a battery prop the animation and phrases she says are very good, I only wanted it for the creepy appearance. I was expecting the dragon to be like the bat Argos sold last year, which I find the wings a pain to fix into place, but nope, you just pull them out, I'm very impressed for the price. Theres a similar pterosaur at TJ Hughes: https://www.tjhughes.co.uk/halloween-c1226 , last year their items went to half price after Halloween, so worthy of a bookmark if you like it. You definitely chose some of the best props out this year to add to your haunt. I'm happy Costco sorted your reaper, its sold out now!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

anth85 said:


> I'm looking at doing something like that this year. My worry is they are a bit too scarey for the younger ones! I was thinking of putting the singing ghosts and skeletons downstairs bay window and doing a jack o lantern on the front lawn.
> 
> I was also thinking of putting something up in the passageway, so when the trick or treaters knock, i can slowly open the door (with creaking sound effect) then have a video play of something projected as if a ghost or something was offering the sweets. I'm struggling to find something suitable.
> 
> I'm a bit of a techy and work in IT so i have a good supply of projectors and iPads to run the 3 possibly 4 if I do the upstairs bay window too.


Had some time tonight to read through some threads on HF so ventured over to see what was going on overseas. Saw that a few of you have expressed interest in *AtmosFX's Macarbe Manor projections*. Since I didn't see anyone mention this thread that was posted over in the Props forum, thought I'd bring it up here in case the_ free offer for Macabre Manor Family Unit 2_ is open to UK haunters. I downloaded mine a few days ago but then I'm in the U.S. If it works for you guys, please post back here in this thread so others will know it works. I had to use the link that was provided in the article for the free offer to apply.









Free Macabre Manor digital decoration clip


Hey everyone, long time lurker and first time poster. Haven’t seen this posted here yet but AtmosFX is giving away a free Macabre Manor scene through CNET’s Cheapskate site. https://www.cnet.com/news/raise-your-halloween-game-with-a-free-atmosfx-digital-decoration/ Not sure how long the promo...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

It works! Thank you that's awesome. I have a load of them already but this will give the videos a little change this year!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, same here, got the download OK, cheers @Ghost of Spookie !


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just watched the first episode of "Zomboat" (ITV 2) - looks like it might be fun.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank you @Ghost of Spookie. It's also reminded me to order a new power plug for my projector.

I'm really behind with prep as its rained all but one day this month this far , today being the worst. Although to be taken with a pinch of salt at this stage, Accuweather has rain forecast on 31st here. Props in ponchos will kinda ruin the effect so looks like I will have to join the gazebo club ?

I hope you guys prepping is coming along ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Daveferatu said:


> Just received my Boris Karloff T Shirt to accompany my old Nosferatu one!
> View attachment 723174


Hey, you're on the t-shirt.  Love both shirts.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Bought the talking bust from the Range yesterday - wasn't going to pay full price for anything else but they only had 3 and 2 didn't sound well and had loads of glue blobs on them. Decided to spend it while I had it (got a bit of overtime coming in the next payslip). Managed to decorate the visitor centre at work after all. James the café manager has let me put some stuff in there as well but it's limited to flat surfaces, windows and glass doors and the ceiling - not allowed to touch the newly painted walls! So I ratched out my stuff and took it into work. I'll sneak some more in before the schools hols if I can manage it.


----------



## Fractoggen (Oct 15, 2019)

Prepare for a night full of frights with Halloween party essentials including spooky decorations, terrifying props and creepy costumes for the whole family. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Got all the big decorations finished and switched on tonight. Still to add lights along the fences and put up projectors on Halloween night and Aldi inflatable arch. Hope the plannings going well folks


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Good for you Dandybrit , we have to spead the word however we can lol , i,m not sure if anyone has much time for watching much T.V. with all the prop building and maze making goin on but found this item online with a few interesting Halloween themed programmes due on the telly in the next couple of weeks , hope it may be useful to some .








Halloween 2019 TV Schedule


The full schedule of paranormal, ghost hunting shows and Halloween specials that will air on television in October 2019, including streaming platforms.




www.higgypop.com


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Bloody Marvelous SpookyScotland , dont you get problems with stuff getting knicked ? maybe that's an English thing lol , i could never leave my stuff out over night down here ..... so well organsied already , well done .


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

We did last year as we were in a different house with an open driveway but this gardens fully enclosed so fingers crossed nothing goes walkabout! ??


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Wow! excellent display @SpookyScotland. Its a great thing for them to be enjoyed more than one night. I hope nothing goes missing. Like @pacman said, if I put decorations out beforehand they'd go missing. Someone pinched apumpkin here once lol


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Batley. Still got a few lights to go out and the projectors like I say but happy with it. Last year was the first year anything went missing but it’s the chance we take I suppose. A few years back we had our charity box for the Chris display stolen so stopped doing that too! Looking forward to seeing everyone else’s displays


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

I’ll take some detailed pics tomorrow as can’t really see everything


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

For the past few weeks I’ve had a nasty cold virus. It became hard to walk up the stairs I’m really behind I’ve had a skip on the drive for 3 weeks. My garden is an overgrown mess neighbour is not pleased. The weather is so wet it’s hard to get stuff done. My nephew has been around and put up my purple rope light on the gutter. So that’s one thing done. Still not sure on all the stuff I got from Argos last year. I really can’t remember that’s so bad The house round the corner has loads of stuff out already so nice to see. Going to order some gravestones, lights and maybe a cocooned body to hang from a spider web.

Looks great spookyScotland hope the weather stays ok and none of it gets stolen.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Re: charity box, that's disappointing, nothing is sacred ?. Lookimg forward to more photos, it definitely inspires me to get on with things, so thanks ?

I hope you're recovering well @joanneB. Haha, that'll fun unboxing ?. Hears hoping they do a decent sale this year ?. Goodluck setting up your display ?

I'm looking for another cheap projector now since I can't decide between the new AtmosFX scenes


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I really can’t decide on AtmosFX too I will have 3 protectors running this year. The children and adults loved boo crew the best when I did that one. I will be doing the new moon one for sure just need a hula hoop.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

the moon on the hula hoop sold it for me, too ?

The Costco witch is now 69.99
Gargoyle 29.99 - I'm definitely tempted by this




__





Costco







www.costco.co.uk





I got this in ASDA today, yikes.. it's a heavy beast. Not sure how I will carve it ?









If you work for the NHS, fire services , armed forces etc then you're eligible for 20% discount in Iceland this week, just show your ID card at the till. Wish I knew about this last week ?




__





20% Off at Iceland for all NHS / Coastguard / RNLI / Police / Fire Service & Armed Forces Workers (No minimum spend) | hotukdeals







www.hotukdeals.com





Regarding MDF would this:








Rustins Quick Drying Clear MDF Primer Sealer 1L | Toolstation


If you're planning on using MDF as part of a project, you'll need to seal it before painting, as moisture can cause the material to distort and swell, especially if it has routed edges. This product does exactly what you expect it to do, it will prime and seal your MDF and is very quick to dry...




www.toolstation.com




in combination with outdoor paint and varnish protect MDF outside for temporary use (maximum 5 hours on Halloween, providing it isn't raining) or is it still a definite no. I know once it swells that's that. I've bought a cart table without realsing it was solely MDF ?


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking good @SpookyScotland !!! Awesome to see a display out already!!
Good to hear you're recovering well & straight on the Halloween prep @joanneB !! ?

A quick one from me - Asda have these giant bags of Haribo, 40mini bags, for £2.50! Bargain! I hope you're proud of my deal hunting @Batley !!!!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Most definitely @EPD ?, I picked up a bunch of those, too. They are definitely the best value minibags around.

Theres 50% of Yankee Candle Halloween items with code: SPOOKY50





Halloween Inspired Scented Candles | Yankee Candle® : Yankee Candle


Make Halloween truly special with our collection of Halloween Candles. Shop Now.



www.yankeecandle.co.uk





There was a Halloween segment of This Morning today:




I don't rate much of what they've shown. Nice to see props in action opposed to,just a photo


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

My first attempt at a scarecrow mask for one of the skeletons!










It needs more work, the neck fraying and the rope to be dyed, it's far too white! 
Also, I realised today all the arm on the skeletons I have can only move forward, not outwards, so I've taken the arms out of their joints, drilled a small hole through and re-attached with cable ties, so now they can move any direction and are crucifiable!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

top job m8 , looking good already


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

pacman said:


> top job m8 , looking good already


Nice, never thought of doing that, even though i`ve been looking at buying one.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Great work @EPD ?. Also, thanks again for the light recommendation, I received them and they're perfect to light up gravestones ?

I had the day off today but tk no surprise:









However the weather forecast is looking good this weekend/coming week here, hopefully it'll be the same for you all ?


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I've been doing a few bits on the weekends this year I will be letting people enter my back garden on Halloween which is a first for me due to having a party the day after I can't be bothered to set up twice except for the the projectors ...I started my entrance gate today  the inside of the house is almost complete going to be using the hue Halloween lighting app too in the garden but only have white bulbs at the moment but they work a treat ... Next weekend - Monday everything should be ready 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just watched "Gremlins" again - god, that film just makes us laugh so much!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

That looks very effective already, hope you'll post more photos when you've set everything up ?

It felt very autumnal today and its finally got me excited for Halloween at last ?. I'm going to spread out decorating from next weekend so on the 31st it's just the free standing props and electrics to sort out. Hopefully it'll be more enjoyable doing that way than headless chicken mode.

I've gone for the Costco witch as the price is too good for that build of prop. At the time of writing this theres only 10 left in stock and the same for the gargoyles.

Hope everyones doing well?!


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I would love to buy more props but I have over spent as it is  and still looks like I have nothing prop wise ... Buying a new projector was a massive purchase then a couple of hue sensors and bulbs but at least these are a good investment and can be used daily not just Halloween.... I bought a couple of large cobwebs and spiders and made a couple of things myself. We have over 50 people/ kids coming to the party the day after Halloween so I can't over do it as I will need some space  I am already thinking of next year more props etc 

I also purchased some rear projection screen material from PSM SCREENS and built a frame the quality is amazing but of course it wasn't cheap 


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Those projections are brilliant. Never really had the tech nowse to do owt like that (don't even have a "modern" phone) but I love what people do with the stuff that is out there. Love the drums as well by the way - how do you do that?


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Just a barrel drum cut in half and a smoke machine inside with a light...I have made a full on screen using the crystal rear projection material but made some free standing post brackets and stands for it so it can be mounted horizontal or vertical it is the same size as a full sheet of ply I will post some pics of it this coming weekend as I will be doing a test run  I am lucky to work for a steel company so can make the odd bracket at work and the drum was free too 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Nice one!

My mantra is always "Cheap is good, free is BETTER!"

Looking forward to the projection pics.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

can`t agree more, otherwise i ould spend a fortune each year, oh forgot, i do


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

These photos don't do the screen size justice  the first pic shows the brackets to hold the screen in place they are usually used for handrails or bannisters down stairs (this is the rear screen view the front is painted black) the screen is 90" diagnol there is zero light seen from then projector no matter how you look at it . The third photo are of the stands I knocked up to hold it vertical or horizontally like I said I will upload some footage soon 






























My phone towed a bit trying to light focus this was in day light










Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It looks good even in daylight.

Your ceiling spider web reminds me of how I used to do it around the "tree" we had in the visitor centre where I work. It only used to take about two hours to string the web!


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Haha ...first time I've used webs I will be using another in the garden too ...I'm trying to do a sort of fallout theme radiation etc for Halloween evening then for the party just a little different more kid friendly as the wife says I have to tone it down a bit for the young ones .... personally I'd rather have them crying 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

other way round with me, i `m more "have be carefull about the younger children" then they come and say its not scary enough, cant win. so going to just throw it all together and hope some bits please some and other bits please the rest.
so just finished another prop for this years vampire banquet section, it has flickering bulbs but not able to upload that video to show


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I take it you used small leds for the candle light effect looks Good did you wire it all yourself or is it battery's . I hope to be a lot more DIY next year I keep checking youtube for inspiration and ideas but for next year. Last year I went really kid friendly and had a few parents say they preferred the year before when I was jumping out on them and kids and some adults were screaming and running away ..like you say it is hard to get the formula right 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

it has small bayonet electric ficker bulbs, was using candles in it for previous years but that was just a accident waiting to happen, tried to wire it myself and got it all wrong, so ended up getting the electrians at work to sort it for me, so at least i know it is safe to use now


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

The oil drum foggers are really effective @simple , nice job!!

Glad the spots worked out @Batley   
Good to see many ahead on prep... Iam not!!!  
Hope everyone's doing Ok!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

great setup , i really love the quality of the cloth you have used , i did try a few different clothes a few years ago with re projected display , i had some success but yours looks the nuts , if you dont mind how much did it cost ?


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi pacman I have tried loads also shower curtains Atmos FX white sheets etc ..it depends on the size you require it starts at £49.99 .... I think mine was about £70 for 90" diagnol they do supply it bigger as they expect you to make a frame honestly the quality is mind boggling and zero bleed through I will upload a better video with the gopro at the weekend 






CrystalRear rear projector screen material - PSM Screens - Projector Screen Material UK


Crystal Rear is a specialised rear projection screen material, ideal if you require the projector to sit behind the screen. This semi translucent material is flexible, and is suitable for tensioned applications.




www.projector-screen-material.co.uk





I will.also be purchasing some pro grey strictly for movie viewing in time... You can request a small sample pack for £1

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, THANKS for that @simple .... another thing that I've now HAD to add to my never ending shopping basket....  To be fair, just from your videos, I've not seen anything to match that for projections! How are you getting your outside lights flickering? An inline strip light starter? The effect is awesome. Love how it triggers with the audio.

@pacman decided on a theme yet?!?!!


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

EPD said:


> Yeah, THANKS for that @simple .... another thing that I've now HAD to add to my never ending shopping basket....  To be fair, just from your videos, I've not seen anything to match that for projections! How are you getting your outside lights flickering? An inline strip light starter? The effect is awesome. Love how it triggers with the audio.
> 
> @pacman decided on a theme yet?!?!!


Philips hue bulbs and the hue Halloween app ...another investment  I had to buy the lamps too. Yeah the cost of this year is high but will all be used daily and hopefully for a few years 









The projector screen will also be used for some garden movies next year 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

simple said:


> Philips hue bulbs and the hue Halloween app ...another investment  I had to buy the lamps too. Yeah the cost of this year is high but will all be used daily and hopefully for a few years


Awesome!!! I remember seeing the bulbs & hub pack reduced on Prime day, but thought to myself _"I'll never use these once the Novelty wears off..." _How wrong I was!! 
Right, yet another thing for the Black Friday watch list!!


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Get the white ambience ones or colour if you can afford them ...mine are just the cheaper warm white ones but my eyes are peeled for black Friday 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

simple said:


> Hi pacman I have tried loads also shower curtains Atmos FX white sheets etc ..it depends on the size you require it starts at £49.99 .... I think mine was about £70 for 90" diagnol they do supply it bigger as they expect you to make a frame honestly the quality is mind boggling and zero bleed through I will upload a better video with the gopro at the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes please if you get time , i tried a load and ended up with a transparent shower curtain in the end but that was few years ago , and would like to up the anti , i made a big frame for my front room widow it was roughly 5 foot tall by over 6 foot wide for the atmos ghostly apparitions dvd .


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Will do










Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Adding new link.






Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Evening all,
I hope everyone's preparations are going well? For what I've seen so far they're looking good!

Loving the projection material @simple , definitely looks quality! Also the lights, like @EPD had said there's another to keep an eye out for in the sales! A few years ago like @EPD mentioned I did an extension but wired through a florescent starter with a lamp plugged in it in the corner which looked good but your's looks brilliant with the sound! Love to do something like that with the main lights in a room!

Thanks for the links @Batley , was tempted with the Witch and gargoyle like you and was gonna get my Dad to order them (he's a member) but illness crept up on me, I may try later. Also like you I ordered the light set as recommended by @EPD which have arrived today! Good luck carving your pumpkin! ??

@EPD , loving the scarecrow mask!, like you I found the skelly's won't always pose the way you want them to! As above I also ordered the 4 led spots set, cheers! Also seeing too many new ideas and no time to try them!

@joanneB , I hope you're feeling better? We're the same, me and my girlfriend have both got bad throats and colds, I was all set this week (always book the week off) to start putting our halloween stuff out the front and start decorating inside for our party but I pulled my back on Sunday! So I've only just starting putting a few things out, it won't be as good as I normally try and do (no bleedin' time now!) but just glad we're having a party!

Come on @pacman ! You're keeping us in suspense! Are you doing a display, if so any theme to it? Really hope you do! ?

How's the haunted maze doing @Nick Nick , hope it's still holding up amid the weather, hope it's just down to final tweaking now, same with you @SpookyScotland ?

Anyway here's a few shots from todays (hindered) setup:
Firstly we got a Halloween card of some friends of ours!









Some scene setter stuff now going up (yes that's the new LED light set on the table!)


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Love this Dave .... That door just sucks you straight in great job and those stone.pillars 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Exellent work  @simple, the projector screen is exellent love the smoke barrels, too ?

At least you're persevering @Dave, it's coming along nicely 

Not much going on at my end, various problems with orders/delivery has delayed things. Better amend my plans, at least theres still time ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I was convinced I'd bought one of the Talking Tree Heads from The Range on sale last year or the year before and I was going to take into the centre to put up - appropriate for a country park, yes?

Can I find it anywhere? Can I heck. Starting to think that I dreamt buying it at all. Though I'm sure I held it up to show John how it worked.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Few bits 25% off at Argos (most of its still overpriced)
https://www.argos.co.uk/list/shop-a...ag=ar:events:halloween:decorations:eek:utdoor
A few discounts at Aldi: (not the projector  )





Thursday 3rd October - ALDI UK







www.aldi.co.uk




All good priced, take note Argos.

Pose N Stay blue eyed skelly down to 29.99 @Costco




__





Costco







www.costco.co.uk





I'm trying to think of a way to prevent ToT coming more than once. I had this problem last year. I also kinda regret giving them various opitions as I can picture them grabbing everything ?

I can't believe its next week ?


----------



## Khanidge (Sep 4, 2018)

BOO!
Hello peeps, how's tricks?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey up - looking good there!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi @Khanidge , looking cosy there! . . . and your diets are going well!! ???


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well judging by the weather forecast It's going to be raining non stop in my area on Halloween night, so that will put a complete dampener on my Halloween sadly. Will only put minimal display outside (pose n' Stay skellie) now as most won't like it when It gets wet. I've been lucky the past few years as the weathers been bone dry every time. This year not so much. What with this and bloody Brexit, I don't really feel in the mood now anyway.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome back @Khanidge 

That's disappointing @silverspike, hopefully a couple of days before it'll amend to a better prediction, one can wish, eh? I

Its raining all weekend here, supposedly the 31st will be okay but I won't hold my breath, the weather apps predictions seem to change constantly. I just hope it stays dry to put out the animated props

Hope everyones plans are coming along ?


----------



## anth85 (Jul 13, 2017)

got my jack o lantern jamberee tested tonight, they are going to sit on upturned plant pots on. I am getting a couple of gravestones to go on the lawn to cover the projector. I've 'loaned' two other projectors from work and got my scrim fabric taped up over the front window and tested but due to the horrific rain I didn't want to go outside too long to see what it looked like. Plan for tomorrow morning is premiere pro and sort out 3 video streams with audio changing between the pumkins singing, the skeleton band, and the witch brewing potions.

My quetsion is how early do people in the UK put their stuff out? I know Americans will have their stuff all out now but I was thinking to start putting stuff out on Tuesday since it's not so big over here.


----------



## fug99 (Oct 18, 2013)

Wind has just destroyed the gazebo i decorated as the circus tent, I've taken the other gazebo down before the wind does. I can cope with rain but not this wind!!! I now have a large pile of props in the lounge and I'm deciding if i should just cancel tomorrow's party and go to bed.


----------



## anth85 (Jul 13, 2017)

fug99 said:


> Wind has just destroyed the gazebo i decorated as the circus tent, I've taken the other gazebo down before the wind does. I can cope with rain but not this wind!!! I now have a large pile of props in the lounge and I'm deciding if i should just cancel tomorrow's party and go to bed.


wind tends to do that to cheaper gazebos. We have a rather expensive surf & turf one that when secured down does not shift. It stood upto 60mph gusts earlier this year, but it was £500+ so not really ideal for a few nights over halloween.

I've spent the last few hours on premiere pro. I now have 3 videos, a silent one for the upstairs window, a silent one for the downstairs window and a pumpkin one with all the audio from the other two. This means each scene has it's own focus. No pumpkins singing over a witch doing a spell here. Total is just shy of 15minutes before it repeats, but there are some short ghosts or skeleton parts that repeat in it. I just need to figure out if there is a better way than having 3 people pressing play at the same time.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

@anth85 That all sounds very cool  
@fug99 I hope your party went ahead and you enjoyed it!!

I'm excited to get on with things tomorrow. I've had to scrap many ideas as I've spent a ridiculous amount of money in toolstation this year, rather it went on props but ya no...

I hope everyones decorating goes to plan and most importantly enjoy it as it'l soon be time next week again. 

35 Mars variety are now £3 in Asda, Sainsburys and Tesco:




__





Online Food Shopping | Grocery Delivery | ASDA Groceries


Shop online at ASDA Groceries. The same great prices as in store, delivered to your door or click and collect from store.




groceries.asda.com




Great variety and product weight for the price, plus I love the box lol.

Although my display is small I will make an effort of taking photos this year as I enjoy the ones you guys post ?


----------



## Khanidge (Sep 4, 2018)

I've never known a year like it, I've had so much work it's been ridiculous, so I've had no time, at all to make anything new this year  however I have bought a few extra bits, and I have big plans for next year 
I managed to get a broken "lunging reaper" I almost stole it ￼.
It took a solid 20 mins to fix it 
I've had to add some comedy eyes to everything as we have our young niece and nephew staying, and the empty Eye sockets scare the life out of them 




My Skeletons have been working their way through the kahmasutra
Every morning my wife finds them in different positions


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello @Khanidge !! Where have you been hiding?!

@Daveferatu did you have your party last night?? Good work on the scene setters.... man I do no miss doing the walls when we have a party!! That said, I have gone a roll planned for this years display, but hopefully easier sticking it to outside brickwork with gaffer tape that 600000 million gluedots!!!!!!

@Batley Hope you got your deliveries sorted? So freakin annoyin. I'm still 1 down this year,in the end 3 were lost a bit disheartening,but more annoying as it just eats into time ordering replacements as it'll be sods law you re-order then they turn up...!!! Also, setup a toolstation free account & tell then you're a decorator or any trade, then watch the random discounts keep coming your way! Same with screwfix!


Well, I've got next week off, so I've started the long road to getting ready! A quick whizz round the charity shop and I've re-dressed my old Costco reaper into a Farmer (ish) looking beast to keep an eye on the pumpkin patch!!! Cheap plastic fork from the fancy dress shop & a bit of raffia made the difference. Going to make a bib & shoulder strap out of some old scraps of denim for the dungaree part, attach them, add a straw hat & pipe, stuff out his legs and we're good to go!









Found a really cheap on theme kids costume online, so, knocked up a small PVC frame yesterday and we have our very own Child of the Corn! Very Sam from Trick r Treat feel! I love him!! Best £5 spent this halloween yet!










And, I bashed together a couple of quick signs for the display out of scraps in the shed. "Free Kandy" for my scarecrow and I can't decide on either "Field of Screams" or "Crystal lakes Pumpkin Patch" as the main sign! We'll see which way half a bottle of red and a few G&T's sway me later   










Anyway, it's finally stopped raining here, first full dry day in weeks, and Metcheck says dry on the big day! Trust no other app @Batley  Starting to really feel in the mood now, hopefully everyone else who hasn't been will start too, too!

Last thing, tons of more niche halloween bargains have been popping up.... American Werewolf, Tremors and the Uninvited VHS boxsets!


----------



## Khanidge (Sep 4, 2018)

EPD said:


> Hello @Khanidge !! Where have you been hiding?!


I've been working 14-16 hour days practically 7 days a week since January  and there still doesn't seem to be an end to it yet. 
But of a bugger really, as I've had no time for my self to build anything. 
Your reaper looks awesome I never even thought about changing the clothing on mine but that is a bloody good idea, I might knick that for next year.
Because I haven't made anything this year, in gonna build a full on Diagon alley type facade for next year, I recon I could build around 8 half sized buildings and create a street to walk down on my drive.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

EPD - love the Farmer and your version of Sam. Like the idea of the Field of Screams.

Khanidge - you are a BAD haunter (and I mean that in the complimentary sense). Don't let work grind you down.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Well guys it all looks fantastic so far you all been working so hard and i am gutted for those whose had there plans or setups ruined by the weather , due to all the posts i wont list you all individually but my heart goes out to you and also with probs with deliveries , lost items etc been there know how it feels it stinks , also thank you so much for the video of the rear projection frame and material simple its far superior to anything i have ever been able to do , bloody outstanding , again thank you very much , and Daveferatu , your house is looking frigging the nuts m8 full credit where it is due , its a true spooky manor lol and to answer your question it has all gone a bit Pete tong my end hence why i not been posting much , i was going to do a themed setup and have a Halloween party so was thinking of doing the 2 , and just getting the outside setup back in and put away after the TOTers had been just leaving the indoor setup up until the weekend to take down after the wee party , then work etc took over , had a mad rush and was then unable to get time to sort out old props not even think about creating new ones , so i had to decide on 1 rather than the 2 so thought go party as the long term weather was looking grim for the outside, and now thats kaput , in fact the venue changed from my place to a friends due to thier house being nearest for most of the rest of the guests , so its been a disaster as my friend is over 8 mile away far to far for my prop stuff to be dragged over there and the weather does not look good for the night with TOTers to my place at mo so seriously thinking of just going out and doing the meal thing we did last year as when it rains here especially on a week night no one hardly comes out at all ????? but on the plus side my daughters and missus have all admitted THEY MISS ME DOING HALLOWEEN SETUPS which does bode well for next year hopefully as it was largely due to them i retired from it in the first place lol . But next year i am seriously thinking of setting my back garden up and doing a walkthrough , this way i can set it up over a few days or even weeks and leave it setup as i have a very secure garden and could even setup gazebos etc and do it properly , so i am excited about that idea , hopefully this will keep my juices going over the disappointment of this year . Khanidge DAMN avert my eyes before they fall out you taken the skelly thing to another level lol , brings a whole new meaning to the phrase bone shaker m8 good to see you back online lol ....... just a quick mention ZAVVI have quite a good offer on if you buy one of thier horro t shirt range t shirts you get to pick a steelbook blu ray from a few of thier horro range , may be something one or two of you may find worth a pop a blur steelbook and a horror t shirt for £20 , and theres a frankenstein one there as well Daveferatu lol
https://www.zavvi.com/terror-collec...dPii2o=&sendTime=1572199200&widget_id=1516314


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

See Pacman - even the family admit how good Halloween is. We who are true haunters never give up.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Haha some great posts guys ...I'm on with setting things up now as I'm off work today . Did a test run with some sound triggers last night finally go there and it working as expected .... I am also worried about the weather this is only for the outside projecter though on the night of Halloween will be moving it back indoors for the party. I have a few options so I should be ok .... Well I best get back to it still looking for my trampoline spring tool 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Incredible work @EPD I really love your theme this year! Thanks for the weather app recommendation.

Sorry to hear about the party @pacmanand that's exellent news regarding a potential walkthrough 2020 setup,

Happy to see progress photos ?

The weather is good this week until 31st, ugh! The forecast keeps changing at the moment ,rain is predicted for 12 hours ending at 1pm, not ideal but if it has to rain that's the best time. I can just hope it stays dry between 2-9. If I hadn't purchased the winter dragon prop then I wouldn't really care about the weather, its a bloody huge prop so I don't know how I could shelter it temporarily. I hope the skies are good to hou guys ?


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah checked the weather here too if it is correct all should be well hallows Eve ... Still looking for my trampoline tool to take the springs out might have to do it with some pliers on a good note though I found my lost remote for the smoke machine so now I can go hands free 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

@simple is that fog green?!!!! Or is it just the picture?! Or my hungover eyes....

Nice purchase on the Dragon @Batley  I can't wait to see this setup and in action!! 

Has anyone used any smoke machine scents? Any recommendations?


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I never bother with outdoor displays because the weather here is predictably unpredictable. Though at the moment the weather forecast is looking not too bad so I might put a couple of wee things outside the front door. We have a hanging basket fixing that I could hang a prisoner from.  I made a 'head cage' using this tutorial so that might look good by the front door.

I also made a 'Devil's Nest' that can sit outside as well.

The rest will need to be in the living room display.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

EPD said:


> @simple is that fog green?!!!! Or is it just the picture?! Or my hungover eyes....
> 
> Nice purchase on the Dragon @Batley  I can't wait to see this setup and in action!!
> 
> Has anyone used any smoke machine scents? Any recommendations?


No mate it's the built in lights  I am hoping I'm good for a little test run tonight I will try and capture some footage still have not moved the trampoline though will have to wait for the wife to come back ...also the man shed will be off limits until the day after Halloween only opening it for the party so won't be videoing that there is a couple of props in there nothing much a coffin and pumpkins etc I will also be putting a screen outside the night of the party I hope now.... I usually put a few things in the front garden but opted not to this year as I do not want to be floating from back to front keeping an eye on things as you know not all can be trusted no have some more webbing to put out too but it's the.stringy stuff so will wait until the day to do that so it is fresh 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Matt 82 said:


> I never bother with outdoor displays because the weather here is predictably unpredictable. Though at the moment the weather forecast is looking not too bad so I might put a couple of wee things outside the front door. We have a hanging basket fixing that I could hang a prisoner from.  I made a 'head cage' using this tutorial so that might look good by the front door.
> 
> I also made a 'Devil's Nest' that can sit outside as well.
> 
> The rest will need to be in the living room display.


Yup know the feeling the weather sucks and they can only get it right on the day in most cases  yeah we always do the house too .

That head cage looks.sweet

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

EPD said:


> @simple is that fog green?!!!! Or is it just the picture?! Or my hungover eyes....
> 
> Nice purchase on the Dragon @Batley  I can't wait to see this setup and in action!!
> 
> Has anyone used any smoke machine scents? Any recommendations?


Re:scent, I just ordered some before I read your post ? ? . I bought graveyard scent years ago and thanks to the chimney it ran out last year. I loved the graveyard scent but the Halloween scents are hard to come by now. I've only found them on one site, still 3 scents available. I went for Pumpkin and Sleepy Hollow. 1st class post, fingers crossed they'll make it. If they are anything like graveyard then I highly recommend it.








VARIOUS HALLOWEEN Flavoured Scented Smoke Fluid Additives For Smoke Machines


Add that Smoky Horror smell from your room when using a smoke machine by adding this additive to your smoke Machine Fluid. These clear Scented Smoke




gavshop.co.uk





Rain or not, I will get the dragon up and out somehow!!


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I've never thought of using scents are they really that good outdoors ? Or internal

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

It was great outdoors, as long as theres fog you can smell it. I'm hoping the scents are as good as graveyard!


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I still have a few things to do move the trampoline general.tidy up
, make the web more Webby I have a couple of more props to add too and maybe a strobe down the side of the house to start things off ....the front windows of the house are decorated and I will be playing another loop in the front bedroom window I have packed things away barring the web as I have a rough idea now what's going where etc so won't take me long at all now ... Anyways this little test was more about the sound than the setup  






Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks DandyBrit you speak wisely and true , and i get to say i told you so , which is sssooooo satisfying , anyway its all looking bloody marvelous i sincerely hope it does stay dry WHERE EVER YOU ARE , as i know how it feels to get everything setup only to have to grab it quick to get it out the rain , the weather forecast here has been changing daily , it still saying high risk rain in the day Thursday into the evening so i am assuming if it stays like that turn out will be slim . cant wait to see all your finished setups , and party setups , wow how this Brit side of the forum has changed ..... so good to see all the new blood , and the old cronies as well lol you know who you are ...... crap just realized its my 10th anniversary on the forum lol heres to another 10 hurrah


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Congrats on the 10 year anniversary here on the forum Pacman. Where does time go eh?


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Aldi sale inc inflatable arch for 14.99, gravestones 12.49, electric box 4.99
Free next day delivery with code HALLOWEEN





Thursday 3rd October - ALDI UK







www.aldi.co.uk


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the scent tip @Batley  ordered the pumpkin one and, somehow, another new fog machine...


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Np  , I hope it's as good as the graveyard scent!!!

No rain until Friday now!!!!! I hope the prediction sticks!!!


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Some much to do so little time left to do it!!!

























Someone is as tired as me!











Lots more stuff which still need fiddly bits finishing. 
I'll post better pics when I set up on Thursday the rain gods better take the day off !!!.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks DandyBrit yes where the hell have they gone , weather looking dodgy all over the U.K. i really hope it pans out for you guys , simple lookin great , i really like the way the lights work they are a showstopper , and very good work Rebostar looking great love the pumpkin creep excellent work , what lighting have you got in there in the head is it a colored bulb or colored tinted paper its shining through ? whatever it is looks great , and i too hope the rain gods stay away until Friday for you and all of you . Didn't know about the scents for the fog Batley , that was why the last couple of years i never used mine cos people were moaning about that distinctive fog smoke smell , will have to check them out , thanks Batley . 
Matt 82 i had a few props i could fall back on in wet weather after one dreadful year nearly ruined my best stuff , i think when you do the setups enough you get his and can create a few odd props you know you can leave out what ever the weather , in fact my cheapo wilko skelly is left out permanently by my bar area , its a fixture now when we have a drinky poo , the usual remarks are hes been waiting for service too long lol , but the ageing and rotting of his clothes just add to the look .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a quick one (just got back from working away the last 2 days), our party went well on Saturday and I'm just sorting out the piccys and videos, but main reason for this post . . .

Not sure if you've seen but Atmosfear have a 20% off sale on individual projections - I got the Fiery Eyes and Zombie swarm for about £9 ($11.18), offer is on till 12pm Nov 1st at https://atmosfx.com/collections/sale.
All your photos are looking good, hope everything goes well for the big day (night!) ? ? ?


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

@pacman ? ? 

Exellent prop photos!

I had ago at hot coals today,.. it looked great until I plugged it in, the lights didn't shine through! I flattened it down to see the lights but now it looks like a burnt pizza lol

Thanks @Daveferatu, on to setting the projector up tomorrow so will have a look


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Wasn't down for raining today but this morning it is ....I've more or less rain proofed myself but unfortunately rain puts people off  so I guess it means extra scares for the ones that do turn up 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone seen a film called "Hellfest"? Watched it on Netflix a couple of days ago. A modern horror film that does not go overboard on the gore - enjoyed it more than I thought.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

The Range , Wilko, and Morrisons stock went half price today. Picked up a few more spiders.
I'm really behind setting up, I hope I can get everything done in time! Good luck for tomorrow everyone. I will post pictures the day after, hopefully. Rain is due Friday so I will try and get as much down tomorrow night as possible.

Edit: just sorting out the trick or treat items, I've bought a ridiculous amount of treats due to anxiety about running out.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

That pumpkin monster looks amazing @Rebostar !!!!!
Well, it's ouring with rain here, wasn't meant to be so havn't been able to go over and do some ground prep, but, hopefully it'll pass for tomorrow and there will be enough time and dry weather to get it all out and done!!
Anyway, just finishing up my last mask...then paint a couple more pumpkins... then change some batteries... then load the car... nothing like cutting it fine... 
Have an awesome, stress free (!!hahaa!!), DRY day tomorrow everyone!!!


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, as usual.. its raining, windy as hell and my elaborate schemes have been done in by a combination of weather ,work and the missus moaning about it. I've resorted to black plastic (I hate that stuff it looks rubbish) as the wind destroyed most of the sculpted polystyrene walls I was making, but at least the age range of kids at my sons party might still be impressed as they are 4-7 ish. I wont be, atm feeling rather deflated that its not a fully sculpted, interactive dungeon lol!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Incredible @EPD. Beat of luck tomorrow ? ? 

ASDA sale, everything half price but then butler









Halloween Decorations | Halloween Props | George at ASDA


Discover George at ASDA's Halloween decorations' range offering fantastic quality and value decorations perfect for your home or party.




direct.asda.com





Went for some skellies and the dog and yeah, most of it lol

Still Argos to come!


----------



## Khanidge (Sep 4, 2018)

Good luck for tomorrow everyone, let's hope the weather holds out for all of us.
All your hard work will come to fruition and be appreciated by all.
I've just carved a couple of Pumpkins tonight as I had another late one from work but hey ho! I'll build something special for next year.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B4QfU0zlbqp/


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Batley said:


> Incredible @EPD. Beat of luck tomorrow ? ?
> 
> ASDA sale, everything half price but then butler
> 
> ...


Lol, just bought Skellies, dog, skulls and tomb stone sets.
Skellies look way better than the Wilko ones.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

@Rebostar sorry to hear that, I understand your frustration and I agree, the kids will love it whatever  ? and you're most welcome re:ASDA sale. I loved the dog instore but not the price tag of £25.

I think the Argos skelly is the same as the ASDA one, I have both, so worth keeping an eye if they make it to £10.50 reduced like last year. Not guaranteed tho, hence I bought ASDA ones as well ?

Here's the assortment of this years treats, the actual quantity of what have bought is to embarrassing to post lol, bought for 300, more like 900.


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Lol, we spent 2 evening making up Halloween bags for 200 with a load left over for probably another 100!
It's the only time of year that parents allow their kids to accept sweets from strangers and dentist must love us!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

You definitely had the right idea, great assortment and they look very cool, you get a great ToT count. I hope I don't.. no, I will live to regret giving them a choice of drink, snack and sweet lol


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Happy Halloween everyone ...hope all your haunts go as good as can be and you all have a scream ....I've added a few extra things managed to move the trampoline at last [emoji16] just can't wait for tonight going to be a long day.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Rain trying to inter-fear with us setting up our Halloween display!
I'm not to worried at the moment, hopefully its just a passing shower and I can get the lights and electrics done!
I hope you guys are getting stuck in and don't let the weather win!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Raining a bit here - rather cold but doing OK so far (23 at this point).


----------



## anth85 (Jul 13, 2017)

This is the first year I've done anything for Halloween, normally I'm that one with the lights off and ignoring the door. There was no real reason other than I enjoy messing on with media and I found some people using similar stuff in America so I thought I'd give it a go.

With decorations up, I had a lot more trick or treaters round. Mostly groups of kids coming to the door with parents in tow staying on the street. There were quite a few impressed kids and just as many impressed parents. These were the most child-friendly I could find, everything else was more gruesome. The total loop was 15 mins, I recorded some brief clips.














I didn't do much else, the projector the for pumpkins was behind some tombstones that you couldn't really see in the dark, and the hedge at the front was covered in cobwebs. The total cost was only about £20, pumpkins at £3 each, a pound for the spider web and £10 for the tombstones. I probably would have done more but I've been loaded with cold the last few days. 

The audio was turned up for the recording, but I turned it back down so you could barely hear it indoors so as hopefully not to upset the neighbours and it was turned off just after 7.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Had a blast 4 cryers so far [emoji1787] weathers been great had some nice comments

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Me and the Halloween helpers managed to get everything down just before the rain set in !!
We had well over 300 Toters and even the odd unaccompanied adult couples !!

A great night again with so many cryers that I lost count.
When I have recovered I'll post a video of our display.

I might not post much but I do visit often, so thanks for all the inspiration guy!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Ended up with 40 TOTers - ran out of sweets so packed up about 7.15pm. A few compliments on the display which was very low key (lit up skellies sat in the car, big skull on the fence, lit up skellies on the kitchen window ledge). Next year I will have to see what we are doing at work on the evening event - we didn't run it this year due to staffing which is why I was able to do something at home. I did enjoy it and would like to go bigger next year.
I was naughty and spent way too much in the Asda sale! Got to use those new skellies somewhere.
Hope the weather didn't ruin it for you guys - as my stuff was mostly indoors/undercover I was OK.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Prep was going well until 5 minutes after setting up the winter dragon it snapped off its metal stand and fell hitting my nephew. He's alright now but it was a disaster since that moment. I can't believe it broke on its first use. I bought it in September when Ebay had 10% off so I doubt I can even return it, I struggled to motivate myself this year but thats definitely killed off any enjoyment. Hiatus on the cards next year.

Sorry for the negative post, I hope everything went well for you guys!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Sorry to hear that B. Step back and think about taking a time-out - don't rush into a decision just yet.

See if you can query returning the dragon - it's unfit for purpose if it broke first time out.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Im knackered!!! Almost didn't setup as the rain was on & off till till lunchtime, but, we got down to it had a frantic push & glad I did! Not every got put out, but still looked ok 
We had 300ish TOTrs, from 4.30 thru till 8.30, then the rain got too much. 
Glad to read so many good posts, @Batley im so sorry to hear about your dragon man  i was really looking forward to seeing that setup, but you have 60 days to do a claim with paypal & ebay if youre still in that window?
Will do an update with some pics tomorrow


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Just finished and absolutely knackered, 570 tots paid us a visit and we raised £435 for charity. will sort some pics to post tomorrow and will put together a vid for youtube for you to see as well, but now its time for a beer and get some sleeep, GOD I LOVE HALLOWEEN ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I want to wish all of my forum friends in England a very Happy Halloween. ? ? ?


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope everyone had fun (and Batley's nephew is ok).

The weather up here in Scotland was lovely for the most part. Only some light rain after 8 and most people were done by then.

My prep was more low key than usual. I have a neck/shoulder problem that flared up a few days ago so wasn't able to do as much as I'd hoped. Still, I got my hanging prisoner by the door so that was nice. 

Had so many folk round that I had to crack open the emergency sweets (as in literally for an emergency- my wife is diabetic) and ended the night with 4 sweets left.









I was running so late that my first ToTs at the door didn't even get to see these guys!









My Prisoner









Guarding the door. Next time I might use a better mask and need to light him up. Looks ok here because of the flash but there's no light on his face at all. And the mask was a nightmare to keep in place. Hence all the twine.









A little secret for people who get nosey.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My apologies....Happy Halloween to all in England/Scotland.......heck....everywhere. ? ??


----------



## Taddy (Sep 26, 2018)

haha loving all your pictures! would love to reply to all the posts I've just read through but i would be here awhile! I've been too busy setting up thinking about mine to see everything going off! hope you all had a great Halloween! will post my setup shortly! looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## Taddy (Sep 26, 2018)

Happy Halloween!






























Some videos! not sure best way to link?













Had a blast! with the fogger and created a silly string shooter to spray the adults as they wait on the road managed to get a few shrieks out of them too 

can't wait to see everyone elses!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Even though I don't like spiders (especially BIG ONES!) that is a really nice set-up Taddy.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just watched the videos - the shadow spiders make my skin crawl!


Anyone hammering the sales at the moment? Went out in the rain to root around in the supermarkets. Got some small skull bags and a couple of the small Morrison's skellies for half-price. Also decided to get that Asda red eye projector now that it's half-price in the shop. Having the day off after Halloween sure does hit the old bank balance a bit too hard.


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

Photos aren't the best. This was all really last minute, weather has been horrible for months here so I resorted to putting up black plastic (which again I hate!) tunnels as I just ran out of time (didn't even get a roof on what was going to be the crypt!). I had to push the collected water off the roofs in the morning! I certainly wasn't pleased with it myself (though the cement dipped drop sheets worked really well as cave walls) and probably never will be unless it looks like a Disney attraction but the kids really loved it with the sound activated reapers and witches. I pulled it all down this morning which took 3 hrs including the framework. Missed most of tots while we went out ourselves and now have a metric ton of sweets left! Next year though...


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi all, couple of pics showing new themes or enhanced for this year, witches house front and the swamp shack that i can use for so many things, evening went really well, had some vandalism for the first time which put a downer on things a bit, but leason learned, where i live you cant leave things unattended. have put a video that was shot after we finished on youtube ( nick nicholls) but all the actors had buggered off for a ***, still not worked out how to put links up sorry.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Why do the idiots have to spoil things? They just don't appreciate how much time and energy goes into creating all these things.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

yep, shame, never had it before, but i suppose as more people visit i will have to expect it,


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

how do you put a video up on here, cant seem tp work it out ???


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Incredible effort all, great ToT turn out as well. I'm genuinely very happy for you all ??

My nephew is doing good, thanks ? He's only 6 and obsessed with Halloween, he found the dragon originally whilst showing me props on YouTube. After the incident he did say I should have bought the clown prop (Pennywise) instead  lol

I have opened a return case on eBay (thanks for the tips) and currently waiting for a response

Everything went wrong after the dragon but regardless the trick or treaters enjoyed visiting and that was the aim. I'm unsure how many ToT visited as I stay out the way for that part . I was told the drinks and crisps went down well and the fog scent received many compliments, so I highly recommend that. I hope yours came in time @EPD?

I lost interest so I didn't manage to get many photos, sorry. If I can obtain any I'll post. Theres a peak at the witch hunt, I'm happy with that as it turned out better than last years


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

My daughter was supposed to be upload the footage of last night for me but can't remember where she put the SD card down, she'll find it eventually.
In the mean time here is a shot of the pumpkin monster in his night time setting.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Everyone's haunt looks really good - well worth all the effort.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Rebostar said:


> My daughter was supposed to be upload the footage of last night for me but can't remember where she put the SD card down, she'll find it eventually.
> In the mean time here is a shot of the pumpkin monster in his night time setting.
> 
> View attachment 725682


maybe it `s just me, but it has a kind of demented nightmare before christmas feel about it, love it.???


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

just had a vid clip sent to me from someone that visited, have added it to my youtube channel (nick nicholls), much better this one. lots of atmosphere, still cant work out how to put a video here though or a link, just wont work for me.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Brilliant, brilliant photos everyone!! @Taddy is that a projector in the underside of the giant spider?! 
@Batley glad you're on the case with the refund & your nephew with the cursed choises is on the mend! My scent came through, but I ran out of time to get any the smoke machine set up 
@Rebostar the pumpkin monster is just ah-mazing man!
Here's a couple from me! Like I said, the rain was a real pain in the arse  couldnt get started till gone 12, so a few things didn't get out, but only I knew I guess!!


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

EPD said:


> Brilliant, brilliant photos everyone!! @Taddy is that a projector in the underside of the giant spider?!
> @Batley glad you're on the case with the refund & your nephew with the cursed choises is on the mend! My scent came through, but I ran out of time to get any the smoke machine set up
> @Rebostar the pumpkin monster is just ah-mazing man!
> Here's a couple from me! Like I said, the rain was a real pain in the arse  couldnt get started till gone 12, so a few things didn't get out, but only I knew I guess!!
> ...


Brilliant, fantastic use of lights for effect. i never get out to see what others are doing. so seeing these are great.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Nick Nick said:


> maybe it `s just me, but it has a kind of demented nightmare before christmas feel about it, love it.???


I agree, I love the lighting colour combination!!

The props you made @EPD are amazing, I love everything about your display, love the addition of the hay bales

I think I'll stay away from animatronics and use pose n stay skellies as a base like you did 

Only 7 items but good discounts on TJ Hughes


https://www.tjhughes.co.uk/halloween-c1226



Werewolf ground breaker 12.50
Floating Animated Ghost 12.50
Animated Pterosaur 6.50

Hardly anything in the Argos sale available to me locally. Not great prices like last year anyway


----------



## Taddy (Sep 26, 2018)

EPD said:


> Brilliant, brilliant photos everyone!! @Taddy is that a projector in the underside of the giant spider?!
> @Batley glad you're on the case with the refund & your nephew with the cursed choises is on the mend! My scent came through, but I ran out of time to get any the smoke machine set up
> @Rebostar the pumpkin monster is just ah-mazing man!
> Here's a couple from me! Like I said, the rain was a real pain in the arse  couldnt get started till gone 12, so a few things didn't get out, but only I knew I guess!


Yours looks awesome too! the second one was actually out of the bedroom window i didnt even think of putting it under the spider! might do that next time lol

Everyones looks great so far love seeing all of your hard work


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow, just b100dy WOW!!
I'm really loving all your photo's, I came on my PC earlier to post some of my photo's but I've spent ages looking through all yours, they're all just brilliant! Far to many to comment on but well done @EPD, @Batley, @Matt 82, @Taddy, @bongobill, @Nick Nick, @Rebostar and anyone else I may have missed.
Boy do I need to raise my game! ? ?

Glad you opened a case with Ebay @Batley, I do hope you can get your money back (and then get the Pennywise prop in a sale? ?). Considering you said you lost interest due to the mishaps and weather it still looks amazing with the gargoyles, spiders and skellys, witch shack etc!!

Anyway, run out of time now (damn you all with your brilliant photos ?) and I'll try and post mine tomorrow!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

@Nick Nick Just copy and paste the Youtube link


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Brilliant video. Well done.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

cheers Matt, will give it another go


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

lets see if this works, a much better version that really shows how the haunt was being recieved by some ??.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Love the werewolves. The witch was very good at staying still until the scare. And now I know what the flying dragon looks like in action (I wish I could have got one of those from the Range - but they didn't have them in-store and they seemed to sell out quickly).


----------



## Khanidge (Sep 4, 2018)

Blimey! I Really need to up my game for next Year. You lot have done an outstanding job.
I'll add a few pics of mine, probably a little late, but there may be a few of you still about.
Sorry if I've added double pics but it ain't that easy from my phone lol ?


----------



## Khanidge (Sep 4, 2018)

I think we had around 150 tot, Tbh I didn't think there was that many people in our village lol.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

This is supposed to be a very quick message to say WELL DONE TO EVERYONE , i truly think this has been the biggest TURN OUT that i can remember on the U.K. side of the Halloween forum as regards people setting up garden haunts and indoor haunts , its so good to see it growing gradually year by year , and that finally as a little sub group from the huge passionate amazing forum that is THE HALLOWEEN FORUM we in the U.K. are starting to be a bit more serious and coming into our own right , some of us have had the same issues as many of you have had this year , weather , failed props , vandalism etc etc , but all beit earlier in an earlier timeline so can speak from experience when i can only add some advice we had been given by our American cousins and which we also gave to ourselfs on the U.K. forum , there will always be these things either through fate or stupid mindedness or through budget restrictions , but its how we respond to these things which really matters , so dont beat yourselves up as long as you did your best and if only one kid who went away happy , scared , or whatever its a BLOODY SUCCESS , we are here creating memories that will last in there minds and i know this is true as a long term Haunter from over 22 years plus of of yard HAUNTS i have young adults in there 20s with thier own kids telling me how much they loved and remembered my Halloween Yard setups and that is the true meaning , and i know a few of you may decide to step away from your Haunts for a time due to these problems etc but feel like me you will never truly leave it totally , and theres is NOTHING i repeat NOTHING like that thrill of watching parents dragging thier screaming crying kids up your driveways , alleyways or footpaths for a handful or just a couple of sweets dressed as full blown top notch costumed monsters or just home made bandaged wrapped toddlers etc which can be ever beaten for good old fun and pleasure apart from when they or there family members tell you how friggin cool , scary , frigtening your own little HALLOWEEN SETUP was , its something only us Halloween freaks can appreciate , and there is no minimum or maximum level its what you find comfortable or where you still enjoy it , no matter how big or how small your all doing your bit , i am sure like me your Haunt never quite meets up with your own expectations but for a little kid say 4 or 5 year old its friggin awesome , sorry to waffle but you ALL DONE SO WELL you all deserve a friggin WELL DONE and lets get planning for next year , remember next years a friday night HALLOWEEN NIGHT so its up the anti time , looking forward to chatting and planning and enjoying everyones Halloween plans for next year , to all my Halloween forum friends both new and old again BLOODY WELL DONE .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Khanidge - love the columns and the candles and the tree. You have the problem of not being able to bang anything into the ground for safety wires because of the tarmac. Strong wind forecasts must give you sleepless nights close to Halloween.

Everyone has done brilliantly this year - even those who got a bit p****d off due to problems and issues (you know who you are). Keep plugging away guys.


----------



## Khanidge (Sep 4, 2018)

DandyBrit said:


> Khanidge - love the columns and the candles and the tree. You have the problem of not being able to bang anything into the ground for safety wires because of the tarmac. Strong wind forecasts must give you sleepless nights close to Halloween.
> 
> Everyone has done brilliantly this year - even those who got a bit p****d off due to problems and issues (you know who you are). Keep plugging away guys.


Yeah I've had to build in hidden holes in the larger prop's that I load with concrete blocks, the columns are fixed together by the top rail and the right hand pillar is screwed to a metal post, the fencing is then screwed to the pillars and has its own support legs. 
The tree is held in place by concrete blocks. 
I want to build a village facade for next year a bit like a smaller scale "Diagon alley" that will be challenging to fix in place.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
yet again I'm enjoying all your photos and videos, totally brilliant!! Loving all the ideas and setups (and giving us all more ideas for next year no doubt!).
Totally agree @pacman we are quite likely never 100% satisfied with our setups but it's what the victi, sorry Trick or Treaters think and appreciate of our displays that matter - and that's the really satisfying part of it, for example we've been in our house for 8 years now and people say to us they love our display and look forward to seeing it each year, that is really satisfying and appreciated (and that we collected £90 for Cancer Research just by posting a notice on our door in passing!!).
We are making great memories!!
NOTE: it's a Leap year next year and Halloween is on A SATURDAY, thinking caps are on!!

Anyway here's some shots of our humble (after seeing all yours!) display and a few vids.








Pennywise idea pinched off @pacman a few years ago!
























Argos bat is HUGE! Also our creepy pram.








and with it's resident!
































Downstairs loo!

Now some vids:
Daytime view . . . 




Night view with window projections . . . 




Some more Atmosfear FX Gathering Ghouls and Phantasms Siren projections . . . 




Zombie Atmosfear projection . . .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a couple of notes,
@EPD , couldn't use my fogger with my Creep, set it all up only to find it wouldn't work, light came on but nothing would happen so was miffed at that - something to repair or invest in a new one for next year, also the 4 led spots you recommended worked well, they won't illuminate a large area but brilliant for highlighting gravestones etc (as you can see in the night video), I hope @Batley (I think got them) had the same success with them?
It's also great looking through all your photos and videos and spotting stuff I have like Wanda (cousins? ?), it's great seeing them used in different settings and thinking "why didn't I think of that"! ?
I hope everyone is coping with the Post Halloween blues!

Lastly a shot of the missus and me (with her hat on!), so am I Frankendave's monster or Davenstein's monster? ?


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

really like the skeleton stiring the cauldron is that an adapted prop or hand made ?


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

The cauldron reaper looked amazing @Daveferatu !!!! Bad news about the fogger, had it run dry? I've found anything non branded, sub 700w just crap out for no reason  frustrating to say the least.
However, the whole setup looked amazing man! If Halloween is a sat next year, then im definitely having a long awaited return to having party!!
Thanks for the videos!! I'm going to try & upload a couple myself

@Khanidge for a lasy minute setup, that looked awesome! Still love that tree and the floating candles!! Also, shocking that so many Zummerset types made it round to see you...


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Nick Nick said:


> really like the skeleton stiring the cauldron is that an adapted prop or hand made ?


Hi @Nick Nick , hand made based on numerous Caudron Creep posts dotted around this site and YouTube - B&Q planter, coals effect with expanding foam over red Xmas outdoor lights, skelly made from overflow pipe, joints and parts of a bag of bones, a wiper motor for the cauldron and a small chinese motor for the head movement, both with speed controllers to get the speed right with each, head was one from Wilco's which was better than the bag of bones one cut open and added led eyes). I've been promising myself I'd make one for years so took the plunge this year. If you click on my Daveferatu link on YouTube you'll see a couple of work in progress vids on YouTube.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers @EPD , it was three quarters full so thought it'd be OK but it was not to be. Yes it's a cheapo one (off memory £35 or £40? a few years ago), checked the trigger with a meter and it was OK and where the exit is it was warm so I'm HOPING it's just gunged up and needs a good clean out but that's a job for next year.
?
Our party was a bit of a let down, loads didn't come (threw loads of food away) and most who did turn up weren't in any sort of costume and basically just stayed in the kitchen chatting. Also tried Command poster stickers for the Scene Setters with mixed results, half (carefully) peeled off OK but half brought off the paint so I've got some re-touching up to do  . So chances are that's the last party (most don't share our enthusiasm for Halloween!) but definitely upping my game for outside! ?

@Matt 82 , thanks for the tip for videos! I have been using the "Insert Link" on the bottom toolbar but this just posts the text to show. In my post above I tried just posting the link as you said and it now shows the video window like it did in the good ol' days!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Hopefully these work


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so jealous of everyone's display! Lots of great work going on in the UK.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> Khanidge - love the columns and the candles and the tree. You have the problem of not being able to bang anything into the ground for safety wires because of the tarmac. Strong wind forecasts must give you sleepless nights close to Halloween.
> 
> Everyone has done brilliantly this year - even those who got a bit p****d off due to problems and issues (you know who you are). Keep plugging away guys.





Khanidge said:


> Blimey! I Really need to up my game for next Year. You lot have done an outstanding job.
> I'll add a few pics of mine, probably a little late, but there may be a few of you still about.
> Sorry if I've added double pics but it ain't that easy from my phone lol ?
> View attachment 725872
> ...


YOU done well m8 and i know how you feel as i have a tarmac driveway as well and its on a slant so my graveyard fence posts all had to be cut individually to suit the different angled parts of the drive and were made to measure for where on the drive they went no two would ever fit anywhere but on that particular part of the drive at that certain angle , full credit as the height of your columns would have worried me , i think i told you older forum members about the kid who put all there weight on my fence just before i packed up one Halloween about 5 years ago and the lot went over with the kid , i thought crap here comes a law suit but full credit to the parents there just admonished there kid in a playful way and apologised to me for the chaos , pheeeww so again full credy khanidge from me also m8.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all,
> yet again I'm enjoying all your photos and videos, totally brilliant!! Loving all the ideas and setups (and giving us all more ideas for next year no doubt!).
> Totally agree @pacman we are quite likely never 100% satisfied with our setups but it's what the victi, sorry Trick or Treaters think and appreciate of our displays that matter - and that's the really satisfying part of it, for example we've been in our house for 8 years now and people say to us they love our display and look forward to seeing it each year, that is really satisfying and appreciated (and that we collected £90 for Cancer Research just by posting a notice on our door in passing!!).
> We are making great memories!!
> ...


Daveferatu top notch decorations as always my friend , i so love your graveyard creep , hes still my favorite of you animated ghouls m8 and bloody hell thanks for pointing out the obvious mistake i made being its a LEAP YEAR next year so HALLOWEEN is on the Saturday instead of the Friday , oh crap double the pressure then lol , i am seriously going to start researching and designing for next year NOW as my missus and kids have actually said a few times now they actually miss me not doing the whole yard thing , so i want to come back with a kick arse walk through after seeing so many great ideas and setups this year on the forum , again i apologize if i haven't commented on every single post as we used to when there was a small cadre of us on here but because we have grown so fast especially this year and i only get slight chance to get on the forum after i checked work stuff i just haven't had time hence again a big well done to old friends and new , its been a joy reading and watching and looking at all your work.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Incredible work everyone. really appreciate the videos which is an added effort in itself, really great to see your displays come to life.

@Nick Nick you really go above and beyond with your setup, extremely cool, thanks for filming it all

@EPD love the sitting scarecrow prop, how cool. And the raining effect red lighting. The colours of lighting you used all blend together well, looks so cool.

@Khanidge Happy to see the tree and floating candles again and I agree, the columns are incredible

@Daveferatu Excellent work inside and out, love the reaper, pennywise and the living room/fireplace scene. Sucks about the fog machine but he looks incredible with out it. Yeah, I bought those lights too. I didn't get time to set them up how I wanted on the night but I was pleased when I tried them originally

I received my asda sale order and I'm happy I got the skelly dog now as I have a nice treat for it, whilst taking down the skellies one of them lost a leg! On reflection I won't have a hiatus next year, I will just simplify. I will stay away from expensive animated props as well, lol.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Glad to hear that Batley.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Batley sounds like a plan , i am sure you will be back as keen as ever next year m8 .


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

No doubt @pacman, especially with you resuming your display, will definitely be hard to resist due to insprtation lol. I will definitely learn from this year tho, well I hope I do.

The Hermes man commented he loved the display today, little things like that are very motivating 

And great news, I have been refunded for the dragon!! ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^YAY!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

huzzah m8 thats a great omen , put it in the cashpot for next year hurrah !!!!!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

i used to be terrible with my Halloween budget Batley look at my old setups , spider victims , alongside coffins alongside mannequins , i think as i got bit older and wiser , i tried to do one or two themes rather than loads mixed up stuff , also i found if you get a theme and start thinking it out early you can shop around and get stuff much cheaper through the year , rather than i used to which was impulse buy 2 months before Halloween and pay top dollar leading up to the big day , i am actually spit balling ideas for next year already lol , getting my juices going lol . I also found MY home made stuff like the zombie hand wall and my electric chair michael myers where i let the the kids flick the switch lol were the biggest and most remembered and commented on things out of the whole thing i guess its such a hit as you interact with the trick or treaters directly and theres nothing like being grabbed by strange hand on halloween night to give you a vived memory , or personally frying Michael Myers , thinking of resurrecting the chair but in a different form again next year .


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

We did our first ever outdoor decorations this year. Starting out small, feel a bit sheepish posting the pics after looking though all of yours, but thank you for the inspiration for future years!

We did skeletons climbing the house, using the Asda skellies that were posted here (I think by @Batley & @Daveferatu) painted with this UV spraypaint which is transparent in daylight, but glows blue under UV - this stuff is cool, I'd recommend it! We tried this Instructables tutorial, but the glue anchors wouldn't stay stuck to our limestone walls, so we ended up using nail in cable pins instead. Our lighting was 2x 15w UV flood lights which gave an okay glow, but woefully inadequate as far as actually lighting anything. Lesson learned for next year!

The weather sucked, so people were really rushing to/from the door and most didn't even notice the skeletons on the approach. The parents tended to spot them whilst they stood out on the pavement. Got 129 TOTs and some nice comments. Want to build on our decorations more next year, but will have to think a lot about how to weatherproof props when we're coming up with a theme. We are also very vulnerable to having things pinched, so reluctant to leave stuff out unless it's out of reach or at least secured very well. Do you guys stay outside all evening to keep an eye on your displays?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They look really good Zero. I was thinking of doing something like that next year now that I have more skellies (went a bit mad in the post-Halloween sales). I would have to put them out on the day and be outside all the time on the night though - like you we have a few light-fingered little sods round here. If I did them at work in the visitor centre I could put them inside and high up.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Amazing night just finished tearing down the maze and Halloween decorations. Well done everyone love looking at everyone's photos!! Roll on 2020 i'll be busy planning and building through the year ready for the next one.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I appreciate the effort you put into your posts @pacman, thanks for the wise wotds ? I hope you'll still be excited to resume your display next year as your homemade props are exellent. I've definitely missed your diy photos! 

@zerocharisma I think the lighting looks exellent, brilliant first outdoor display ?

@alexmc wow! The effort was worth it

What was your favourite items from the retailers this year? For me:
Costco - Gargoyle
The Range - Hag Witch, Flying Dragon 
Asda - Skeleton dog, Lifesize skeleton
Morrisons - Rabbit skeleton ( I regret not buying)

Most disappointing:
Argos and Wilko. Argos had a lot of new to the UK products last year but this time around mostly overpriced Premier tat. And Wilko, needn't have bothered this year after previous years of exellent props such as the animated clock, lifesize reaper etc.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you Batley for your kind words and i will have to sort out a budget and use the time from now wisely to maximise on the budget as well for what i would like to do next year which is a walkthrough , but i would like a timber walkthrough so i could incorporate sliding trapdoors to open and close to scare and reach out a grab people plus fake half decapitated bodies etc with real people attached in some way for scare eeffects , well that is what i would like but time and money will see if i can deliver , I agree Batley i think the retailers have still not grasped the potential in adding more mid range priced items , if they were to add more say £20 - £50 price range half decent props they would sell ,why do i think this , well just looking at the animated props in that price range on the retailers that had them , by the time they reached there sale period close to Halloween day , there were not many of them left to go into the sale , so theres obviously a market , hell just look at our american cousins , they have so much stuff that when there Halloween sales come they are so spoilt for choice for really good prop bargains , i still hope that someone soon will catch on or a store like SPIRIT in the states sees the potential in opening some stores over here .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

zerocharisma said:


> We did our first ever outdoor decorations this year. Starting out small, feel a bit sheepish posting the pics after looking though all of yours, but thank you for the inspiration for future years!
> 
> We did skeletons climbing the house, using the Asda skellies that were posted here (I think by @Batley & @Daveferatu) painted with this UV spraypaint which is transparent in daylight, but glows blue under UV - this stuff is cool, I'd recommend it! We tried this Instructables tutorial, but the glue anchors wouldn't stay stuck to our limestone walls, so we ended up using nail in cable pins instead. Our lighting was 2x 15w UV flood lights which gave an okay glow, but woefully inadequate as far as actually lighting anything. Lesson learned for next year!
> 
> ...


It looks great , dont put yourself down , like i said in a previous post there's NO MINIMUM and NO MAXIMUM , its whatever time , finance , enthusiasm you want to add to make your haunt small , big , huge , its all down to you i started small then got bigger and bigger but did get to where it was just too much for me on my own , so now i think i will keep it to a size where it is still fun but not a chore , you must have gotten it right because you got some great feedback from the kids and its inspired you to do a bit more next year !!!!! and learn from your mistakes for next year , i know you can get the flickering tea lights , next year when the skellies are up on the wall strap a few of those on them , that way the kids eyes will be drawn to the flickering lights and see the skellies , its all a learning curve , and i found as far as finaces , i enjoyed making my own props and having a more home made haunt , but that was cos i couldnt afford the animatronic stuff , and i think this will be the way forward for me .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

You are right on Wilkos, Batley - their efforts this year were pathetic. The rabbit skeleton at Morries was just a bit too silly with the ears for me.
Bought 3 of the Asda dogs in the end - two were at half-price.
Couldn't even get a look at the dragon from the Range - usually out of stock so no chance at all. Would have loved one though - I have a thing for dragons. Read too much Anne McCaffery when I was a kid.
Got the RED EYES projection light at half-price and it isn't half-bad for a fiver - wouldn't pay full price though.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I picked these up in B&M for £10, well worth it








NANO METALFIGS NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS JADA- 20X FIGURES PACK


What’s this? Whats this? Celebrate the Nightmare Before Christmas 25th Anniversary by bringing home your favourite characters in Nano size! Featuring authentic character likeness, these die-cast figures are sure to be a standout in any collection! Collect them all to recreate your favourite...




www.gamesdirectltd.com





I'm going to dabble in Christmas lights this year, nothing like @SpookyScotland exellent display, but I'd like to use the projector again as its a waste as a one night wonder. Theres some great oudoor items in Lidl priced between £10-£20. 

Hope you're all doing well?!


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

bongobill said:


> Photos aren't the best. This was all really last minute, weather has been horrible for months here so I resorted to putting up black plastic (which again I hate!) tunnels as I just ran out of time (didn't even get a roof on what was going to be the crypt!). I had to push the collected water off the roofs in the morning! I certainly wasn't pleased with it myself (though the cement dipped drop sheets worked really well as cave walls) and probably never will be unless it looks like a Disney attraction but the kids really loved it with the sound activated reapers and witches. I pulled it all down this morning which took 3 hrs including the framework. Missed most of tots while we went out ourselves and now have a metric ton of sweets left! Next year though...
> View attachment 725637
> View attachment 725638
> View attachment 725639
> ...


I had the same problem! The morning of Halloween I had to make a hole in my tarp I had over the patio and drain tons of water from the top! What a mess, I hate this weather!!! And cause of the rain after Halloween I was forced to take down my haunt right after. Last year I got to enjoy it a few days before taking it down. All that work for just one day! Yours looks great though!


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nick Nick said:


> lets see if this works, a much better version that really shows how the haunt was being recieved by some ??.


Looks great!!


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

zerocharisma said:


> We did our first ever outdoor decorations this year. Starting out small, feel a bit sheepish posting the pics after looking though all of yours, but thank you for the inspiration for future years!
> 
> We did skeletons climbing the house, using the Asda skellies that were posted here (I think by @Batley & @Daveferatu) painted with this UV spraypaint which is transparent in daylight, but glows blue under UV - this stuff is cool, I'd recommend it! We tried this Instructables tutorial, but the glue anchors wouldn't stay stuck to our limestone walls, so we ended up using nail in cable pins instead. Our lighting was 2x 15w UV flood lights which gave an okay glow, but woefully inadequate as far as actually lighting anything. Lesson learned for next year!
> 
> ...


Looks really good, love the skellys!!


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all,
> yet again I'm enjoying all your photos and videos, totally brilliant!! Loving all the ideas and setups (and giving us all more ideas for next year no doubt!).
> Totally agree @pacman we are quite likely never 100% satisfied with our setups but it's what the victi, sorry Trick or Treaters think and appreciate of our displays that matter - and that's the really satisfying part of it, for example we've been in our house for 8 years now and people say to us they love our display and look forward to seeing it each year, that is really satisfying and appreciated (and that we collected £90 for Cancer Research just by posting a notice on our door in passing!!).
> We are making great memories!!
> ...


Really really great set-up, love the scene setters they really make the place look spooky! The windows look great too!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

As I was the one who started the thread this year I'll put in my attempt to wind it up. 
It's been an interesting but often frustrating year for a lot of the Brit haunters who have found their way into our barmy little family. Despite issues with weather, not being able to get things to go right, and sometimes a bit of a blue mood (due to circumstances beyond our control here - i.e. the B word) people have persevered. In the end it seemed to go better than expected for most people - there were some cracking props and set-ups out there by you guys. Kudos to you all for your displays and I look forward to hearing your plans and ideas for next year.
Have a good break over Christmas and New Year and I know that you will come roaring back in 2020 with some real showstoppers. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Have a great Christmas/new year. Politically I'm dreading whats to come, but hey ho, as per I'm fearing the worst whilst hoping for the best.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Gentlemen , and that goes to everyone one on the forum both domestic and international , and i would like to agree with both yourself Dandybrit and you as well Silver Spike , we dont quite know what the new year will bring exactly but after this year has proven whatever the obsticles we haunters will overcome as always , i would like to bet whatever DOES transpire we will still see some excitement and tears again next Halloween as i am sure the HALLOWEEN decorations will be out again whatever , and maybe due to costs etc we may see a few more home made props and setups , but then i think thats not such a bad thing , so once again i wish you MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my new and old friends and fellow members .....


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas. ? ❄


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Ditto from me! I wish all the very best to all you fellow Gentlemen and Gentlelady haunters particularly in the UK but all around the world, for the Festive season and the coming New Year, whatever it throws at us - Brexit Shmexit, "Que Sera Sera, whatever will be will be"!!
I hope you are all quietly composing some ideas for next Halloween, I definitely am and having seen all your displays I certainly need to "up" my game, they've certainly given me some food for thought!!!
In keeping with our passion we'll be watching the various versions of A Christmas Carol with the ghosts of the various Christmasses ??
All the best everyone!!!


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd like to add Merry Christmas to all haunters, wherever you may be, i.e. the UK, across the pond, and anywhere else.

Unfortunately, 2019 was not a good year for my wife and me as a project that we'd been working on for two years failed and resulted in us having to cut back on a few things. Also back in Halloween 2018, we had some props stolen from the display at the end of the night, which left a bad taste in our mouths. I normally take Halloween off but decided to work that evening in 2019 instead and just left sweets in the front porch for the ToTs. Typically, the first three groups of greedy kids took the whole lot of treats between them which left nothing for the rest of the ToTs. I know this from reviewing CCTV.

I've been meaning to learn Adbode Premier Pro and After Effects for the last year (and have been subscribed to Adobe to do so) but I've not been able to get into the zone for learning.

I'm hoping that 2020 is a new year and a new decade *, where I can learn enough of Premiere Pro and After Effects where I'm confident enough to get a half-decent projector to projection map our house. If I do get a projector I will have to ensure that I build a decent housing for it to protect it from the weather and also thieving toerags!

Enough of this negativeness on Christmas Day. I'm off back to the celebrations so once again I wish everybody a wonderful and Merry Christmas and also a Happy New Year and I shall work harder to decorate for Halloween 2020.

There, I got to the end without mentioning Brexit at all - oh, bugger! 

* Yes I know that some people say that the new decade starts in 2021 but 2020 as a new decade works for me in this context!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you all ?! I really do hope the next year is good to us all. I'm terminated to try and get myself out of a long miserable rut this coming year and so I must keep Halloween simple than use it as a distraction. I went ahead with turning the witch hut into a grotto, which was very well received. I can only hope the future me (by 10 months lol) will remember this.

I really haven't enjoyed much about this year but I have enjoyed this thread a great deal. Happy New Year guys and thanks!! 
???


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Went out to get some fresh air and wandered into the Poundland shop. They have some flickering flame lanterns for £3 (don't know if anyone had posted these or not??). Thought I'd get one to see what they were like - not that bad - could be aged and dirtied up nicely. Will haunt the shop (ha, ha!) to see if they are reduced as I think they must be Christmas stock.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> Went out to get some fresh air and wandered into the Poundland shop. They have some flickering flame lanterns for £3 (don't know if anyone had posted these or not??). Thought I'd get one to see what they were like - not that bad - could be aged and dirtied up nicely. Will haunt the shop (ha, ha!) to see if they are reduced as I think they must be Christmas stock.


are they the ones they had up for £5 originally DandyBrit , as great minds think alike i thought they would be great as a crypt keepers lamp or few set up ala Victorian ghostly theme etc lol , also i know you probably all get tired of me pushing old ghost stories but there was a great little docu on BBC4 Christmas eve , heres the link if you fancy a watch its on the iplayer and its bout my favorite M.R. James - 








BBC Two - M.R. James: Ghost Writer


Mark Gatiss steps into the mind of M.R. James, English master of the supernatural story.




www.bbc.co.uk




, also i know on channel 4 tonight there was a Susan hill ghost story i am sure you will be able to catch it on the channel 4 catch up channel if anyone interested im just going to indulge in THE WOMAN IN BLACK film , not many liked it i loved it , again enjoy the rest of the holidays all catch you in the new year .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know what they cost originally - don't really buy Xmas stuff that often - but it sounds like them - will have to see if they reduce the rest. Got one at £3 to see how good they were in the dark - actually pretty good.
Watched the MR James programme with Mark Gatiss - it was very good. Will either watch or TIVO the Susan Hill story tonight.
Have a good day Pacman - don't overindulge!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> I don't know what they cost originally - don't really buy Xmas stuff that often - but it sounds like them - will have to see if they reduce the rest. Got one at £3 to see how good they were in the dark - actually pretty good.
> Watched the MR James programme with Mark Gatiss - it was very good. Will either watch or TIVO the Susan Hill story tonight.
> Have a good day Pacman - don't overindulge!


 Yes DandyBrit , it defo sounds like them and if its the ones im thinking about they can very very esily be adapted to look like an old victorian lamp type deal , and i think they were made to look worn on the edges , for £5 they would still been a good buy but for £3 each worth grabbing 2 or 3 as i think they got great potential , so glad you liked the Gatiss documentary hes a huge M.R. James fan in fact he adapted one of his stories two years ago for the BBC in a resurgence of the GHOST STORY FOR CHRISTMAS series from back in the day , its available on the youtube and well worth a look , and my apologies it was channel 5 that the Susan Hill ghost story was on not channel 4 i sky plussed them all and will binge watch them all tomorrow when my missus and daughters go to the panto , i have fallen for the dreaded lurg going about a viral infection so not had a tipple or had much indulgence at all this year so far lol but hoping to cath up double on the new year celebrations lol , have a good one DandyBrit , and the rest of you U.K. Ghouls


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh bad luck getting the lurgy - so far I've avoided getting anything. I put it down to taking vitamin c and zinc to boost my immune system (also the fact that Emma that I work with is off on maternity leave and she always brings her germs in at this time of year and I get things off her).
Lie on the sofa and veg out until you feel better.


----------



## minecraftapk (4 h ago)

Untuk bersenang-senang bermain Minecraft APK selama berjam-jam, Anda harus membiarkan imajinasi Anda menjadi liar


----------

